# Grand Islander Reviews



## amy241

Has anyone stayed at Grand Islander yet or toured the property? If so, what did you think of it? Does anyone know the location of various room types in the building(ie. mountain view, etc.)

I know it is new and only recently opened so there is a real absence of any meaningful reviews on it.


----------



## alwysonvac

Grand Islander just opened this month.

There is one review on TripAdvisor - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...ton_Grand_Vacations-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html

GregT posted an attachment with the location of room types
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/gi_point_chart_and_floor_plans-pdf.1889/

It was in this thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...lander-by-hilton-grand-vacations-club.220477/


Grand Islander first guests - posted six days ago


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> Grand Islander just opened this month.
> 
> There is one review on TripAdvisor - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...ton_Grand_Vacations-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html
> 
> GregT posted an attachment with the location of room types
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/gi_point_chart_and_floor_plans-pdf.1889/
> 
> It was in this thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...lander-by-hilton-grand-vacations-club.220477/
> 
> 
> Grand Islander first guests - posted six days ago




You are awesome! Thank you so much!


----------



## alwysonvac

You're welcome


----------



## ClearStone

Will be there for a few days starting 4/17 - I'll be sure to share then.


----------



## amy241

Oh that's terrific! Thanks!


----------



## alwysonvac

We also have a two bedroom resort view reserved in May (5/13 check-in). We're hoping to get a high floor.


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> We also have a two bedroom resort view reserved in May (5/13 check-in). We're hoping to get a high floor.




What unit type did you reserve? I was actually thinking of looking for a unit here but there is very little on the resale market because it is too new.  The only thing I could find was a mountain view, every other year. I was concerned about noise on the lanai due to traffic from Ala Moana. I'm afraid it would be deafening and ruin the lanai experience.

Would you know where the parking is for Kalia Tower? Is it a long walk if you self-park? I can't figure out from the resort map where you park for this tower.

That's exciting you will be there in May! We're not going until 2018 so I'm trying to find something that works for my husband's situation this year.


----------



## JackieC2

amy241 said:


> What unit type did you reserve? I was actually thinking of looking for a unit here but there is very little on the resale market because it is too new.  The only thing I could find was a mountain view, every other year. I was concerned about noise on the lanai due to traffic from Ala Moana. I'm afraid it would be deafening and ruin the lanai experience.
> 
> Would you know where the parking is for Kalia Tower? Is it a long walk if you self-park? I can't figure out from the resort map where you park for this tower.
> 
> That's exciting you will be there in May! We're not going until 2018 so I'm trying to find something that works for my husband's situation this year.


Staying there April 2 in a 2 bedroom ocean front. I saw the location of the building when there in February. It is right next to the Hale Koa resort and is not on Ala Moana. It's where the pickup area for the tours used to be, close to the Tapa Tower.


----------



## alwysonvac

At the Grand Islander, I reserved a 2 Bedroom Plus Resort View (2BD). 
The room types can be found here - https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...rand-islander-by-hilton-grand-vacations-club/

Grand Islander Resale prices will be closer to developer pricing for the next two years or so. It will also be higher than the resale prices at the Grand Waikikian.

The Hilton Hawaiian Village parking garage is under the Conference Center.  There's also a parking garage entrance right across from the Kalia Tower check-in area. The parking entrance near the Kalia Tower is the first right as you enter Rainbow drive off of Kalia Road (see images & video below).

I actually have rooms in both Kalia and the Grand Islander for this trip. I normally use my points for extended family trips. My father will be traveling with us again. He'll be 84 at the end of June. He came with us during our last trip to HHV for our milestone birthday celebration in 2014. My extended family loves Oahu and all of the conveniences that come with a major city (paved sidewalks, public transportation, lots of dining, shopping and entertainment options). Dad is definitely slowing down but he can still get around on his own.


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> At the Grand Islander, I reserved a 2 Bedroom Plus Resort View (2BD).
> The room types can be found here - https://club.hiltongrandvacations.c...rand-islander-by-hilton-grand-vacations-club/
> 
> Grand Islander Resale prices will be closer to developer pricing for the next two years or so. It will also be higher than the resale prices at the Grand Waikikian.
> 
> The Hilton Hawaiian Village parking garage is under the Conference Center.  There's also a parking garage entrance right across from the Kalia Tower check-in area. The parking entrance near the Kalia Tower is the first right as you enter Rainbow drive off of Kalia Road (see images & video below).
> 
> I actually have rooms in both Kalia and the Grand Islander for this trip. I normally use my points for extended family trips. My father will be traveling with us again. He'll be 84 at the end of June. He came with us during our last trip to HHV for our milestone birthday celebration in 2014. My extended family loves Oahu and all of the conveniences that come with a major city (paved sidewalks, public transportation, lots of dining, shopping and entertainment options). Dad is definitely slowing down but he can still get around on his own.





Thank you! You will have to let me know how you liked Kalia and GI. I'm thinking Kalia is another good choice for us based on the elevators and my husband's disability but I know it is older and I'm wondering how run down and tired it looks. I checked the HGVC directory of resorts and the 1vbedroom plus in Kalia is smaller than a 1 bedroom in GW.  GI rooms are smaller than GW as well in terms of sq. footage.


----------



## amy241

JackieC2 said:


> Staying there April 2 in a 2 bedroom ocean front. I saw the location of the building when there in February. It is right next to the Hale Koa resort and is not on Ala Moana. It's where the pickup area for the tours used to be, close to the Tapa Tower.




You will have to let me know how you liked the units and the location of the building on the resort property. It looks like square footage is smaller in these units based on the HGVC directory.


----------



## alwysonvac

amy241 said:


> Thank you! You will have to let me know how you liked Kalia and GI. I'm thinking Kalia is another good choice for us based on the elevators and my husband's disability but I know it is older and I'm wondering how run down and tired it looks. I checked the HGVC directory of resorts and the 1vbedroom plus in Kalia is smaller than a 1 bedroom in GW.  GI rooms are smaller than GW as well in terms of sq. footage.



Kalia Tower was recently renovated. It looks great.

Several years ago, I reserved a standard one bedroom (which is city/mountain view) during open season. You'll get a lot of street noise on the city/mountain view side when you open the balcony door but otherwise it was great.

Last year, I reserved a one bedroom plus at the Kalia Tower for my sister and her husband and she loved it. LOL, especially the faster elevators and easy access to Kalia Road. She wants to stay there instead of the Lagoon Tower in the future. She texted me photos during her stay and it looked great.

Here's TUG member maverick1963's recent Kalia Tower photos - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-albums-recent-stay-at-kalia.247368/


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> Kalia Tower was recently renovated. It looks great.
> 
> Several years ago, I reserved a standard one bedroom (which is city/mountain view) during open season. You'll get a lot of street noise on the city/mountain view side when you open the balcony door but otherwise it was great.
> 
> Last year, I reserved a one bedroom plus at the Kalia Tower for my sister and her husband and she loved it. LOL, especially the faster elevators and easy access to Kalia Road. She wants to stay there instead of the Lagoon Tower in the future. She texted me photos during her stay and it looked great.
> 
> Here's TUG member maverick1963's recent Kalia Tower photos - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hgvc-albums-recent-stay-at-kalia.247368/




Thank you! I had not discovered those 2016 photo albums of the two Kalia rooms yet on TUG. I think it looks roomy from the photos. I wish the 1 bedrooms at HHV were 1.5 baths but it appears all 1 bedroom units in each building are 1/1 configurations. It is nice to hear your sister really liked Kalia Tower.


----------



## Sandy VDH

Can someone who is at HHV soon comment on the bus situation now that the construction is over.  For the construction period, they were using the great lawn as a pickup area. I am assuming now that construction is over that the bus pickups are back over by the Grand Islander tower.


----------



## alwysonvac

Sandy VDH said:


> Can someone who is at HHV soon comment on the bus situation now that the construction is over.  For the construction period, they were using the great lawn as a pickup area. I am assuming now that construction is over that the bus pickups are back over by the Grand Islander tower.



I think the great lawn pick up area is permanent. 
It's still listed on the Hilton Hawaiian Village Website as a pickup/drop off point.

From http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/tips-for-a-perfect-stay
*Plan Your Arrival To the Main Lobby*
_If you’re not renting a car and want to be taken directly to our Main Lobby, please take a taxi or Speedi-Shuttle from the Honolulu International Airport. Otherwise, if you have arranged transportation through a tour company or take an Airport Shuttle Bus, you will be dropped off at the *Great Lawn or Tapa Tower Drop-Off/Pick-Up.* 

If you require ADA transportation, we have an HHV Express Cart that can pick you up at the *Great Lawn or Tapa Tower Drop-Off/Pick-Up area* and take you and your luggage to your lobby destination. Ask the Doorman or any Bellman for assistance or pick up any house phone (ext 41) at the resort._​


----------



## alwysonvac

38 reviews are posted on TripAdvisor - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...ton_Grand_Vacations-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html
8 reviews posted on Yelp - https://www.yelp.com/biz/the-grand-islander-by-hilton-grand-vacations-honolulu

There are several complaints about the elevators and mixed reviews on the pool.

Three separate comments regarding the elevators from TripAdvisor
_Lobby is nice. Elevators are the absolute worst. I will never stay at this building again because of it. Whomever came up with the idea should 've taken out back and shot. 
The idea is you enter your floor number and the system assigns you an elevator to get on. The problem is the system has no idea how many people are actually geting on and allows 5 different floors to be entered before assigning a different elevator to the next person to select a floor. So if 10 people are looking to get on elevator C to go to the same floor, they eat up all the space on elevator C. So the 4 other floors that were entered for elevator C will still make those stops even though the people that selected those floors never got on because they couldn't fit. So now those people have to wait for an elevator all over again and the people that did make it on to the elevator have to make all of those stops for people that never even made it on. There were times where we had to wait 5-7 minutes to get on an elevator. It's less painful to get on a cruise ship elevator than the ones at this property.

There are only 4 elevators servicing all of the hotel. You have guests coming and going all day long, guest checking in our out with lots of baggage, and sales people with perspective clients using the elevators. There were numerous times when the elevator arrived to pick me up and I could not get on because it was overcrowded. If you do not like waiting for elevators only use them at night or stay at a different hotel. I would stay here again but I would look at other hotels first because I don't like waiting for elevators.

A lovely property but a little too congested. The elevators were also the ones to the tour bus lobby which meant that large families with lots of luggage used them most of the day. When one stopped working, a trip from the tenth floor took forever.

_​Three separate comments regarding the pool from TripAdvisor
_Pool is terrible. The material they used around the pool is far to slippery. Saw a few kids and adult slip in the little time that I was there. 

One of the best features of the property is an infinity pool which is for exclusive use of Islander guests. It's a nice break from the heavy crowds at the main pools in the village and the beach. The entire pool deck area is very relaxing with a hot tub, lounge chairs, tables and an indoor hospitality suite with beverages, couches, tvs, etc. If staying in Waikiki, this is a great option to be close to the action. 

The Grand Islander also has a pool of its own and its fabulous. No extra cost for sunbeds nor towel card needed if you stay there. There is also a lounge you could relax pre check in or after if you need to wait. _​
​


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> 38 reviews are posted on TripAdvisor - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...ton_Grand_Vacations-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html
> 8 reviews posted on Yelp - https://www.yelp.com/biz/the-grand-islander-by-hilton-grand-vacations-honolulu
> 
> There are several complaints about the elevators and mixed reviews on the pool.
> 
> Three separate comments regarding the elevators from TripAdvisor
> _Lobby is nice. Elevators are the absolute worst. I will never stay at this building again because of it. Whomever came up with the idea should 've taken out back and shot.
> The idea is you enter your floor number and the system assigns you an elevator to get on. The problem is the system has no idea how many people are actually geting on and allows 5 different floors to be entered before assigning a different elevator to the next person to select a floor. So if 10 people are looking to get on elevator C to go to the same floor, they eat up all the space on elevator C. So the 4 other floors that were entered for elevator C will still make those stops even though the people that selected those floors never got on because they couldn't fit. So now those people have to wait for an elevator all over again and the people that did make it on to the elevator have to make all of those stops for people that never even made it on. There were times where we had to wait 5-7 minutes to get on an elevator. It's less painful to get on a cruise ship elevator than the ones at this property.
> 
> There are only 4 elevators servicing all of the hotel. You have guests coming and going all day long, guest checking in our out with lots of baggage, and sales people with perspective clients using the elevators. There were numerous times when the elevator arrived to pick me up and I could not get on because it was overcrowded. If you do not like waiting for elevators only use them at night or stay at a different hotel. I would stay here again but I would look at other hotels first because I don't like waiting for elevators.
> 
> A lovely property but a little too congested. The elevators were also the ones to the tour bus lobby which meant that large families with lots of luggage used them most of the day. When one stopped working, a trip from the tenth floor took forever.
> 
> _​Three separate comments regarding the pool from TripAdvisor
> _Pool is terrible. The material they used around the pool is far to slippery. Saw a few kids and adult slip in the little time that I was there.
> 
> One of the best features of the property is an infinity pool which is for exclusive use of Islander guests. It's a nice break from the heavy crowds at the main pools in the village and the beach. The entire pool deck area is very relaxing with a hot tub, lounge chairs, tables and an indoor hospitality suite with beverages, couches, tvs, etc. If staying in Waikiki, this is a great option to be close to the action.
> 
> The Grand Islander also has a pool of its own and its fabulous. No extra cost for sunbeds nor towel card needed if you stay there. There is also a lounge you could relax pre check in or after if you need to wait. _​
> ​




Wow, it sounds like that is a building we would avoid due to the type of elevator call system it uses.  I think Hokulani is like that as well from what I have read.  I think our best choices are going to be Kalia Tower or Grand Waikikian.  I've pretty much decided that these will be our choices moving forward.  That's disappointing news about Grand Islander since it is brand new.


----------



## WalnutBaron

Interesting comment about the elevators. I had never stayed in a hotel with this elevator design until my DW and I spent a few nights at the beautiful Phoenician Resort in Scottsdale, AZ. It worked beautifully there, but that's because the resort is NOT overcrowded, and so people getting on the elevators (which are very fast and only go up or down a total of three levels) are correctly assigned to the floor they want to go to. I can see how the concept could be completely overrun in a high traffic high rise building concept like Grand Islander. We were there last year when the building was under construction. It's the last development on the HHV property, and furthest from the beach.


----------



## alwysonvac

amy241 said:


> Wow, it sounds like that is a building we would avoid due to the type of elevator call system it uses.  I think Hokulani is like that as well from what I have read.  I think our best choices are going to be Kalia Tower or Grand Waikikian.  I've pretty much decided that these will be our choices moving forward.  That's disappointing news about Grand Islander since it is brand new.



You might be ok with Hokulani since it only has one bedrooms. I don't recall elevator complaints at Hokulani. 

Grand Islander is a high rise that has one, two and three bedroom units so there are larger groups moving in and out of that building.


----------



## elizabethnicole

amy241 said:


> Has anyone stayed at Grand Islander yet or toured the property? If so, what did you think of it? Does anyone know the location of various room types in the building(ie. mountain view, etc.)
> 
> I know it is new and only recently opened so there is a real absence of any meaningful reviews on it.



While I haven't stayed there myself, my godparents just got back a couple days ago. They said it was a beautiful resort and conveniently located within the Hilton Hawaiian Village. My aunt said the Mandarin spa is WONDERFUL and quite reasonably priced, all things considered. 

They did mention a few mishaps on the service side (i.e. high wait for checkin times, not very responsive employees) however they chalked it up to being a new resort and employees are still learning. 

They travel to Hawaii a few times a year, and typically stay at the Hokulani Hilton property. They did mention they liked the Hokulani better (more spacious room, better layout/design, closer to restaurants etc.) and they will be going back to the Hokulani next time.


----------



## frank808

Wow the rooms at grand islander must be small.  The hokulani 1br are small already.  The lagoon 1br and kalia 1br are larger than hokulani units.
No problem with the 2 elevator call system at hokulani.  Although it has way less units than grand islander and all 1br units.  Must be the amount of bodies with the 2br and 3br units plus more units overall.
How do they limit access to the grand islander pools from the guest staying at lagoon, grand waikikian and kalia?

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## Seagila

frank808 said:


> How do they limit access to the grand islander pools from the guest staying at lagoon, grand waikikian and kalia?



I believe you need your key card and have to take the elevator to access the Grand Islander pool, similar to Hokulani.


----------



## alwysonvac

The various Grand Islander room views posted on TripAdvisor and Yelp


----------



## jestme

alwysonvac said:


>


Boy, does that "EVER" look like a "Hawaiian dream vacation" room  and view.......


----------



## amy241

jestme said:


> Boy, does that "EVER" look like a "Hawaiian dream vacation" room  and view.......



Yeah, no kidding, what a terrible room location. They are just squeezing buildings on this property wherever they can find space.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

amy241 said:


> Yeah, no kidding, what a terrible room location. They are just squeezing buildings on this property wherever they can find space.



I have had rooms like that on some business trips, but not on vacation...  I would be pretty bummed...  I am assuming this is the lowest point rooms,  with a "resort view".


----------



## alwysonvac

1Kflyerguy said:


> I have had rooms like that on some business trips, but not on vacation...  I would be pretty bummed...  I am assuming this is the lowest point rooms,  with a "resort view".



Yeah it looks like it's the resort view rooms.
Sadly, I'll find out first hand in a few weeks. We have a two bedroom resort view booked in May.
​Here's the TripAdvisor review (LINK)
“_*BEWARE - lots of terrible room views which should not even be offered to anyone for this price”*_
_Reviewed 2 weeks ago_
_See attached photo and a picture tells a thousand words. If you are not a vacation club owner and just booking a room with cash then you will get screwed. In fact, the front desk check-in person even told me this as she knowingly assigned us a brutal room saying, "we need to keep the nice rooms for owners". Although new and rooms are very nice, you don't come to Hawaii just for a nice room and that is the biggest problem with this new tower. Its location is by far the worst of all the towers in property as its the furthest from everywhere you want to be, i) the beach, ii) the pool, iii) the lagoon and iv) the views. Property owners got a bit greedy and built it way too close to the existing surrounding buildings and as a result has many rooms with brutal views either looking straight into another building or roof or mechanical structures (this is what we got)._

_*Room Tip:* Don't risk staying here IF you are not a Hilton Vacation Club owner since they need to screw som..._

hiltongrandvacations, Manager at The Grand Islander by Hilton Grand Vacations, responded to this review, 6 days ago

_Aloha, thank you for writing a review on your recent stay with us here in Hawaii. Our management team reads all feedback to identify areas to improve or change procedure. While I was very disappointed to see we failed to meet your expectations during your stay, I was pleased to see we were able to provide you with a credit for your experience. I also see that we were fully occupied and could not provide you with a different room for your stay. Regrettably, while an apology and credit do not change what has already occurred, I'd like to express my most sincere apology in regards to your room assignment and disappointment. We value each and every guest regardless of whether they are members or not and I'm sorry if you felt or were lead to believe otherwise. Once again, I sincerely apologize for your inconveniences and hope you can accept my apology. Furthermore, I hope this experience does not deter you from visiting us again so we can provide you with a much better experience. _​
_Warmest mahalo,
Anna Keleman
Resort Manager_​


----------



## WalnutBaron

alwysonvac said:


> Yeah it looks like it's the resort view rooms.
> Sadly, I'll find out first hand in a few weeks. We have a two bedroom resort view booked in May.
> ​Here's the TripAdvisor review (LINK)
> “_*BEWARE - lots of terrible room views which should not even be offered to anyone for this price”*_
> _Reviewed 2 weeks ago_
> _See attached photo and a picture tells a thousand words. If you are not a vacation club owner and just booking a room with cash then you will get screwed. In fact, the front desk check-in person even told me this as she knowingly assigned us a brutal room saying, "we need to keep the nice rooms for owners". Although new and rooms are very nice, you don't come to Hawaii just for a nice room and that is the biggest problem with this new tower. Its location is by far the worst of all the towers in property as its the furthest from everywhere you want to be, i) the beach, ii) the pool, iii) the lagoon and iv) the views. Property owners got a bit greedy and built it way too close to the existing surrounding buildings and as a result has many rooms with brutal views either looking straight into another building or roof or mechanical structures (this is what we got)._​



We were at HHV last year when Grand Islander was under construction. Even then, one could easily observe that the location--which is shoe-horned in the last available space on the 38-acre site of HHV--is easily the worst of all. As the reviewer has said, it's furthest from the ocean, the fireworks, the retail establishments within the Village, and closest to the urban hubbub of western Waikiki and Honolulu.

I think owners at GI are going to be very disappointed, especially when they try to re-sell. The combination of very high pricing, higher MF's once the units are sold and Hilton raises them, higher points required to stay, and poor location are going to make this something Hilton owners will be talking about in mostly disparaging terms for years and years to come.


----------



## alwysonvac

Honestly, once they get the elevator issue addressed, I think resale values will eventually be similar to Grand Waikikian. Grand Waikikian also offers less desirable views since it's up against the parking garage. I have to find the old photo that was posted here when it first opened.


----------



## alwysonvac

I think it was Frank's (TUG Member JestMe) 2009 thread however the Grand Waikikian photos are no longer available - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/live-update-from-the-waikikian.89371/


----------



## jestme

alwysonvac said:


> I think it was Frank's (TUG Member JestMe) 2009 thread however the Grand Waikikian photos are no longer available - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/live-update-from-the-waikikian.89371/


I don't know what my ISP did with them, but I have put the Waikikian pictures back up.


----------



## GregT

Wow, those pictures really reinforce the importance of a high floor -- I would be very bummed to get one of those lower floor views.  Even the Resort View doesn't look bad as long as you have a higher floor.

The 2BR Ocean View (14,400 points -- 19th floor or higher) looks like a terrific unit, if you have the points to burn.  That's alot of points, and I'd rather have 10 days in a 2BR Premier unit in Lagoon Tower for the same quantity.

Thanks for posting these!  I really hope they fix the elevator situation because that is a real aggravation.

Best,

Greg


----------



## jestme

GregT said:


> Wow, those pictures really reinforce the importance of a high floor -- I would be very bummed to get one of those lower floor views.  Even the Resort View doesn't look bad as long as you have a higher floor.
> 
> The 2BR Ocean View (14,400 points -- 19th floor or higher) looks like a terrific unit, if you have the points to burn.  That's alot of points, and I'd rather have 10 days in a 2BR Premier unit in Lagoon Tower for the same quantity.
> 
> Thanks for posting these!  I really hope they fix the elevator situation because that is a real aggravation.
> 
> Best,
> 
> Greg


At the time, I had to fight to get this room at the Waikikian. I had booked a 1BR+, and was given a room that was half-way down the side of the Waikikian facing the Illikai. You had to hang over the railing on the lanai to see the ocean. I went downstairs and told them that ALL the 1BR+ at the Kalia were full ocean view, I expected a full ocean view at the Waikikian for the same room type. A manager came out and  "volunteered" this room for me.The Luau wasn't running on the rooftop I was overlooking at the time. 
Overall, HGVC has an massively inflated view of their rooms, room types, and their value. The new building's views seems to be another example of that.


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

alwysonvac said:


> Honestly, once they get the elevator issue addressed, I think resale values will eventually be similar to Grand Waikikian. Grand Waikikian also offers less desirable views since it's up against the parking garage. I have to find the old photo that was posted here when it first opened.



I have not been able to figure out if there is actually something wrong with the elevators that can be fixed or adjusted.  Of if the real issue is lack of enough capacity or perhaps guests confused by "reservation system" of requesting an elevator... 

I do hope its something they can resolve.


----------



## TUGBrian

if anyone has visited and wants to upload some photos and write a review on TUG:

https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Hilton Grand Vacations Club Grand Islander&ID=15177


----------



## Sandy VDH

jestme said:


> At the time, I had to fight to get this room at the Waikikian. I had booked a 1BR+, and was given a room that was half-way down the side of the Waikikian facing the Illikai. You had to hang over the railing on the lanai to see the ocean. I went downstairs and told them that ALL the 1BR+ at the Kalia were full ocean view, I expected a full ocean view at the Waikikian for the same room type.



That is why it is important to understand what category is what at EACH resort.  It is not an across the board categorization. 

Kalia Tower and Lagoon Have Ocean View that are considered PLUS units. 
However Grand Waikikian have PARTIAL Ocean View units (yes from the balcony only) that are PLUS units.  The Ocean View Units at GW are considered PREMIUM. 
Kalia has no Premium, but the Premium units at Lagoon are actually OCEAN FRONT.  

so you need to read descriptions and know what it is your booking.  Don't assume that a PLUS is the same in all HGVC locations.


----------



## Sandy VDH

That is what drives up demands for Lagoon tower.  For less points you get a better view.  So unless you want new new new.  A bunch of owners at GI or GW how have premium point units are likely trying to book the better views over at Lagoon Tower.


----------



## Tamaradarann

alwysonvac said:


> I think the great lawn pick up area is permanent.
> It's still listed on the Hilton Hawaiian Village Website as a pickup/drop off point.
> 
> From http://www.hiltonhawaiianvillage.com/tips-for-a-perfect-stay
> *Plan Your Arrival To the Main Lobby*
> _If you’re not renting a car and want to be taken directly to our Main Lobby, please take a taxi or Speedi-Shuttle from the Honolulu International Airport. Otherwise, if you have arranged transportation through a tour company or take an Airport Shuttle Bus, you will be dropped off at the *Great Lawn or Tapa Tower Drop-Off/Pick-Up.*
> 
> If you require ADA transportation, we have an HHV Express Cart that can pick you up at the *Great Lawn or Tapa Tower Drop-Off/Pick-Up area* and take you and your luggage to your lobby destination. Ask the Doorman or any Bellman for assistance or pick up any house phone (ext 41) at the resort._​



The pick-up drop off is at the Grand Islander.  The Great Lawn walkway is Great again without all of the people standing there all morning and the shuttles driving in and out trying to hit people.


----------



## jestme

Tamaradarann said:


> The pick-up drop off is at the Grand Islander.  The Great Lawn walkway is Great again without all of the people standing there all morning and the shuttles driving in and out trying to hit people.


That is great news!


----------



## jehb2

Sandy VDH said:


> That is what drives up demands for Lagoon tower.  For less points you get a better view.  So unless you want new new new.  A bunch of owners at GI or GW how have premium point units are likely trying to book the better views over at Lagoon Tower.



Exactly!  Every 1 bdrm garden view that I have stayed at in the Lagoon Tower would be an ocean view by any other standard.  I own an ocean view but I actually like staying on the lower floors (garden view) on the diamond head side. One time we got a 2 bedroom garden view at the back of the building. One of the lanais faced the parking garage so we only used the second lanai where you could see the pool and ocean.  And it was a huge unit.

Can you imagine paying $400-$550+ a night for that really bad view.


----------



## alwysonvac

alwysonvac said:


> Yeah it looks like it's the resort view rooms.
> Sadly, I'll find out first hand in a few weeks. We have a two bedroom resort view booked in May.



We checked our extended family members into their resort view room at the Grand Islander on Saturday. At checkin, I requested a room with two double beds in the 2nd bedroom since we preferred three separate beds. Luckily we were assigned a two bedroom on the 6th floor overlooking the pool area. I am truly grateful for the room assignment based on the other possible "resort view" locations at the Grand Islander Tower.

I'll post more photos when we get back home.

Here's the view from *room 603*. (Odd number rooms face diamond head).
















The balconies from rooms x01 are directly across from the apartments (see photo below)


----------



## alwysonvac

TUGBrian said:


> if anyone has visited and wants to upload some photos and write a review on TUG:
> 
> https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Hilton Grand Vacations Club Grand Islander&ID=15177


I'll definitely upload some photos and get input from my party regarding our stay.


----------



## TUGBrian

great! looks very nice!


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> We checked our extended family members into their resort view room at the Grand Islander on Saturday. At checkin, I requested a room with two double beds in the 2nd bedroom since we preferred three separate beds. Luckily we were assigned a two bedroom on the 6th floor overlooking the pool area. I am truly grateful for the room assignment based on the other possible "resort view" locations at the Grand Islander Tower.
> 
> I'll post more photos when we get back home.
> 
> Here's the view from *room 603*. (Odd number rooms face diamond head).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The balconies from rooms x01 which is directly across from the apartments (see photo below)




Wow, look how close those balconies are to the other building! No view at all.


----------



## alwysonvac

Uploaded my Grand Islander photos along with my Kalia Tower photos from our stay earlier this month. I also spent two nights at the Marriott Ko Olina resort. And I have to say that I now understand why some TUG members have rated Ko Olina #1 on Oahu compared to Disney Aulani and the Hilton Hawaiian Village.  And I would have to agree. Both the Hilton and Disney resorts are very congested. The Marriott Ko Olina is a true beachfront destination resort with large villas, a wide beach, bbq grills, multiple pools and hot tubs. It was truly a very relaxing and laid back atmosphere with a lovely tropical feel for my adult party. The only thing missing was the conveniences you get with the city (various dining and entertainment options within walking distance or via public transportation). Since my guests were looking forward to their stay in Honolulu we only spent two nights at the Marriott.

HGVC Grand Islander two bedroom resort view -  https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157682200075291
HGVC Kalia Tower one bedroom plus (ocean view) - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157684390036765
HGVC Kalia Tower studio (ocean view) - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157681306451054
Marriott Ko Olina two bedroom ocean view - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157681307749284
Marriott Ko Olina two bedroom mountain view - https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157681322922404
No complaints at the Grand Islander. Just happy for the decent "resort" view. We didn't experience any long waits with the elevator. Although most days we either left really early in the morning or late in the morning.

The tower just opened in March and  sadly we noticed some wear and tear in the kitchen area (purple stains, burn area, chip on the countertop and scratches on the attached tabletop). There is no room in the kitchen for a tall kitchen garbage can. So you'll see a small white office size garbage can in the corner of the kitchen. But you can call them to remove the trash when it's full.

We have various photos of the new tower both inside and out. I saw the earlier Tripadvisor view from my Kalia Tower balcony. It's from the Tapa Tower conference center which is between the Tapa Tower and the new Grand Islander tower (see photo below).


----------



## amy241

So you liked the Marriott Ko Olina property better? We have not made a decision but were considering Kalia Tower. It sounds like the HHV has been overbuilt and that it has spoiled the experience for guests who now find it horribly congested. The last time I was in Hawaii was 1994 (it's been a long time) and it was mostly just the Rainbow Tower there back in the day. I'm not sure I would even recognize the property today.


----------



## alwysonvac

It really depends on what you're looking for. In the future, I'm hoping to split my stay between the Hilton and the Marriott.

Hilton has the location advantage. You're right in the middle of everything with easy access to dining, cultural activities and entertainment. I've been going to HHV since 2000. I'm also a Lagoon Tower owner as well. Honestly I never found the HHV pools inviting. I did the HHV lagoon and Paradise pool once when my nieces came to HHV in 2014. It's not like the Hilton pools on the Big Island.

Marriott has done an outstanding job from a destination resort perspective. If you're planning to hang out at the resort then this is the one. Beautiful landscaping, enough beach area, pools and hot tubs for the resort size. It could use better onsite dining options. Just stick with the ocean view rooms and avoid the mountain view rooms since there is a good chance you'll get a parking lot view.

Of course, Disney has the features the kids want. I loved Aulani when it first opened. They did a fantastic job with that resort from a Hawaiian theme perspective. It was at 51% occupancy during our initial stay in 2012. It was nice and relaxing. I shared pics on TUG (link). In 2014, I brought the extended family back for my 2nd visit and what a mad house. It was like night and day. My nieces had a great time but they over built and don't have enough space.


----------



## GregT

alwysonvac said:


> It really depends on what you're looking for. In the future, I'm hoping to split my stay between the Hilton and the Marriott.
> 
> Hilton has the location advantage. You're right in the middle of everything with easy access to dining, cultural activities and entertainment. I've been going to HHV since 2000. I'm also a Lagoon Tower owner as well. Honestly I never found the HHV pools inviting. I did the HHV lagoon and Paradise pool once when my nieces came to HHV in 2014. It's not like the Hilton pools on the Big Island.
> 
> Marriott has done an outstanding job from a destination resort perspective. If you're planning to hang out at the resort then this is the one. Beautiful landscaping, enough beach area, pools and hot tubs for the resort size. It could use better onsite dining options. Just stick with the ocean view rooms and avoid the mountain view rooms since there is a good chance you'll get a parking lot view.
> 
> Of course, Disney has the features the kids want. I loved Aulani when it first opened. They did a fantastic job with that resort from a Hawaiian theme perspective. It was at 51% occupancy during our initial stay in 2012. It was nice and relaxing. I shared pics on TUG (link). In 2014, I brought the extended family back for my 2nd visit and what a mad house. It was like night and day. My nieces had a great time but they over built and don't have enough space.



This is a terrific summary - I like (own?) all three properties, but for different reasons.    Phyllis has done a nice job summarizing here and i agree.  Ko Olina is my favorite too -- when with family/others -- but you can't beat HHV/Lagoon for a combination of beautiful location and great restaurants/shopping.

Very special places, indeed.

Best,

Greg


----------



## amy241

Thank you both for the insightful comments. My husband and I live on the east coast in Florida. It seems that most time share owners in HI are west coasters. Any thoughts on how difficult it would be to use it yearly if living on the east coast? I know the flights are expensive (I can remember years ago flying to HI on TWA for $500) and the trip is grueling, the time change extreme. . . For those of you that do live on the east coast, have you ever regretted the purchase? I feel like Marriott Ko Olina is nicer and we would have a rental car to go places but HGV has the advantage of being able to exchange it for a different location if you can't get there. And it is nice to be in Waikiki. I wish Hilton offered another property there on the beach. I'm trying to weigh all of this. I really liked alwaysonvac's photos of Marriott Ko Olina.


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> It really depends on what you're looking for. In the future, I'm hoping to split my stay between the Hilton and the Marriott.
> 
> Hilton has the location advantage. You're right in the middle of everything with easy access to dining, cultural activities and entertainment. I've been going to HHV since 2000. I'm also a Lagoon Tower owner as well. Honestly I never found the HHV pools inviting. I did the HHV lagoon and Paradise pool once when my nieces came to HHV in 2014. It's not like the Hilton pools on the Big Island.
> 
> Marriott has done an outstanding job from a destination resort perspective. If you're planning to hang out at the resort then this is the one. Beautiful landscaping, enough beach area, pools and hot tubs for the resort size. It could use better onsite dining options. Just stick with the ocean view rooms and avoid the mountain view rooms since there is a good chance you'll get a parking lot view.
> 
> Of course, Disney has the features the kids want. I loved Aulani when it first opened. They did a fantastic job with that resort from a Hawaiian theme perspective. It was at 51% occupancy during our initial stay in 2012. It was nice and relaxing. I shared pics on TUG (link). In 2014, I brought the extended family back for my 2nd visit and what a mad house. It was like night and day. My nieces had a great time but they over built and don't have enough space.




If you were to purchase a unit today, knowing what you know, where would it be -- HHV or Marriott Ko Olina? I've been reading about the traffic congestion in Honolulu and I don't recall it being that bad many years ago but it has likely gotten worse since I was last there. I would opt for the Marriott property, if traffic were not so terrible, thinking we could always drive into Waikiki when we wanted, but it really sounds like it is difficult driving through Honolulu. And no one likes to sit in traffic on vacation . . .


----------



## jestme

It is a long, grueling flight. On the way there, at least you are looking forward to being there. We try to split the flight in half, changing planes in SFO or LAX. We no longer do two connections, even though they are cheaper. We change planes, get lunch, walk around, then do the last leg. We stay at the HHV, I don't want to drive after all that traveling. Typically, outbound, we stay at an airport hotel, get up around 4:30AM EST, and arrive somewhere around 5-6PM HNL time (10-11PM EST) depending on flights. It certainly is a long day. I always get milk as soon as I arrive at the resort, so I can have coffee when I wake up at 2 in the morning and can't get back to sleep because of the time change. The return flight is just as brutal, and they are almost all overnight. I can't sleep on planes, so it takes a few days when I get home to recover. But we do it every year for about 3 weeks, and my wife hates flying. Ativan has made it much more bearable for her. I've already book airfare for next year, (C$680 each return, about US$505). I don't find it that bad to fly, Florida is over C$500 return for us each anyhow.


----------



## GregT

amy241 said:


> If you were to purchase a unit today, knowing what you know, where would it be -- HHV or Marriott Ko Olina?



This is very difficult to answer -- if I had to purchase only one now, I would purchase HHV -- and I did purchase my HHV before buying my Ko Olina.    I love the restaurants and shopping at HHV, while still being in Hawaii.   However, I have other timeshares that provide the tranquility that HHV lacks, therefore I do not need tranquility from HHV.

For a different owner, that was seeking a timeshare that would provide tranquility in Hawaii, I would recommend Ko Olina over HHV.   I believe it is more in line with what many people are thinking about when they contemplate a Hawaiian vacation.

Best,

Greg


----------



## WalnutBaron

I think Greg answered your query very well. HHV is a small city unto itself. With the recent addition of Grand Islander, there are now nearly 3,500 rooms on the property. Secluded it is not, but it's still got a lot going for it: fireworks on the beach on Friday nights, nice shops and restaurants right on property, access to very nice pools and the lagoon as well as the ocean, and the short walk to more attractions in Waikiki. If you're looking to totally relax and get away from it all, I'd recommend Ko'Olina. It's much less crowded, simply beautiful and beautifully maintained, and gives you more of the Hawaiian experience. But you're a good 15 miles away from Honolulu and Waikiki, so you're more isolated for sure.


----------



## alwysonvac

amy241 said:


> Thank you both for the insightful comments. My husband and I live on the east coast in Florida. It seems that most time share owners in HI are west coasters. Any thoughts on how difficult it would be to use it yearly if living on the east coast? I know the flights are expensive (I can remember years ago flying to HI on TWA for $500) and the trip is grueling, the time change extreme. . . For those of you that do live on the east coast, have you ever regretted the purchase? I feel like Marriott Ko Olina is nicer and we would have a rental car to go places but HGV has the advantage of being able to exchange it for a different location if you can't get there. And it is nice to be in Waikiki. I wish Hilton offered another property there on the beach. I'm trying to weigh all of this. I really liked alwaysonvac's photos of Marriott Ko Olina.



We live on the East Coast (New Jersey). As Frank said it's a long grueling flight to/from especially the return flight since it's an overnight flight. But I don't regret the purchase. I bought HGVC specifically for the Hilton Hawaiian Village. Our timeshares have allowed us to have many wonderful and memorable trips with extended family and friends.

Since flights are more expensive and we lose a day traveling coming & going, we try to stay longer instead of going to Hawaii every year. Our preference is to stay a minimum of two weeks whenever possible.  Both United and Hawaiian Airlines offer nonstop flights from the NY/NJ area. So we've been taking the 10 hour nonstop flight departing from NJ on Saturday and returning from Honolulu on Friday which gets us back in NJ early Saturday morning. This gives us Sunday to relax before heading back to work on Monday.

However as we get older, we're finding the jet lag recovery harder and harder. Last week my husband had a tough time adjusting to the time change. My husband will be 57 this year. So I'm going to break up the trip on the way back (flying from HI to CA during the day, staying overnight then flying from CA to NJ during the day) and perhaps plan for an extra work day off giving us a shorter work week. (returning to work on Tuesday instead of Monday).

The Marriott Ko Olina is definitely nicer and they don't charge a parking fee for timeshare stays. However traffic in Honolulu is horrendous during rush hour.
Honolulu ranks in top 5 for traffic congestion (2015) - http://khon2.com/2015/03/31/honolul...-congestion-new-management-center-could-help/
How Did Traffic in Honolulu Get So Bad? (2015) - http://www.honolulumagazine.com/Hon...-2015/How-Did-Traffic-in-Honolulu-Get-so-Bad/

For both Marriott and Hilton, you can exchange your resale week for a different sister location. Marriott weeks owners have a priority preference period in Interval International for exchanges into their sister resorts. Marriott also has timeshares on Maui, Kauai and now the Big Island. But I suggest that you don't buy anything until you try Ko Olina first and learn how the Marriott system works.

Some things to know:

An Atlantis resort is coming to Ko'Olina which might change the dynamics in that area - http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/news/2016/12/15/details-revealed-for-atlantis-branded-resort.html
Oahu is working on a lite rail system planned for 2024 - https://www.honolulutransit.org/
Alaska Airlines credit card offers an annual companion ticket but the savings might mean a long layover at their Seattle hub - https://www.alaskaair.com/content/mileage-plan/how-to-earn-miles/financial-partners


----------



## alwysonvac

amy241 said:


> If you were to purchase a unit today, knowing what you know, where would it be -- HHV or Marriott Ko Olina? I've been reading about the traffic congestion in Honolulu and I don't recall it being that bad many years ago but it has likely gotten worse since I was last there. I would opt for the Marriott property, if traffic were not so terrible, thinking we could always drive into Waikiki when we wanted, but it really sounds like it is difficult driving through Honolulu. And no one likes to sit in traffic on vacation . . .



I agree with Greg. That is a tough question but if I had to purchase only one, I would purchase HHV.  For us, Honolulu offers us something that the Caribbean can't provide us (a combination of major US city and tropical destination). Since we sometimes travel with extended family and friends, HHV also allows our guests the freedom to come and go with lots of options within walking distance or using public transportation.  

Over the last several years, we sometimes split our time at various resorts to get a mixture. For example, a week at the HGVC on Oahu followed by a week at the Westin on Maui or a week at the Westin on Maui followed by a week at the HGVC on the Big Island.

If you can, I suggest going to Oahu for two weeks and spending one week in HGVC and the other week at the Marriott.


----------



## Tamaradarann

amy241 said:


> Thank you both for the insightful comments. My husband and I live on the east coast in Florida. It seems that most time share owners in HI are west coasters. Any thoughts on how difficult it would be to use it yearly if living on the east coast? I know the flights are expensive (I can remember years ago flying to HI on TWA for $500) and the trip is grueling, the time change extreme. . . For those of you that do live on the east coast, have you ever regretted the purchase? I feel like Marriott Ko Olina is nicer and we would have a rental car to go places but HGV has the advantage of being able to exchange it for a different location if you can't get there. And it is nice to be in Waikiki. I wish Hilton offered another property there on the beach. I'm trying to weigh all of this. I really liked alwaysonvac's photos of Marriott Ko Olina.



We use our points to go to Honolulu every year.  While it is a long trip the direct flight that we get on Hawaiian Airlines from JFK makes it a reasonable at 10.5 hours.  We also make the return trip, which is only 9.5 hours. very palatable since we stay for numbers of weeks.  There is a technique that you could use to stay longer; if you own one week you can either bank and/or borrow another weeks worth of points to stay multiple.


----------



## alwysonvac

Yes, I do love the flexibility of the HGVC program too such as banking/borrowing, check-in any day, any size unit, for any number of night (3 night minimum)).
Marriott has both the legacy weeks program and a new DC points program. However I think from a resale perspective, Marriott's DC points program may be more expensive than HGVC but checkout the latest info on the Marriott Forum.

If you can travel anytime during the year, maybe you could use your Sanibel week to trade with Interval International and buy an additional small HGVC resale week for internal HGVC trading. Then you need to become a TUG member and checkout our TUG Sightings forum for exchange company sightings 

When you get to the "planning your trip" stage, there are lots of old threads on the TUG Hawaii forum such as

Hawaii Car Rentals - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hawaii-car-rentals.242067/
What's One Thing You Wish You Had Known...[before you went to Hawaii] - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...u-had-known-before-you-went-to-hawaii.218338/
I also find better airfare deals and more timeshare availability from late August thru mid December (excluding holidays). Generally there will be higher airfare whenever the kids are out of school (spring, summer and winter break and school holidays). May is also a good month for timeshare availability (after Spring Break and before the high demand summer months begin). I booked the Marriott Ko Olina for this May via Interval International.

Here's a link to Interval International's Travel Demand index for the Hawaiian Island. Expect less availability and more crowds during the higher demand times - https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/images/tdi/2017/TDI-13.jpg

For airfare deals, I use the following:
http://beatofhawaii.com/category/all-deals/
http://beatofhawaii.com/the-cheapest-time-to-fly-to-hawaii-is-coming-soon/


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> I agree with Greg. That is a tough question but if I had to purchase only one, I would purchase HHV.  For us, Honolulu offers us something that the Caribbean can't provide us (a combination of major US city and tropical destination). Since we sometimes travel with extended family and friends, HHV also allows our guests the freedom to come and go with lots of options within walking distance or using public transportation.
> 
> Over the last several years, we sometimes split our time at various resorts to get a mixture. For example, a week at the HGVC on Oahu followed by a week at the Westin on Maui or a week at the Westin on Maui followed by a week at the HGVC on the Big Island.
> 
> If you can, I suggest going to Oahu for two weeks and spending one week in HGVC and the other week at the Marriott.




That is an excellent suggestion. We are planning a trip there for 2018. I plan to exchange our Sanibel Cottages unit for a week at HHV, hopefully I'll be able to get Kalia Tower as that would be our interest due to the scooter-friendly elevators. Then perhaps I could rent a few days at Ko Olina to try it out. We will probably go to a neighboring island for a week as well.


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> We live on the East Coast (New Jersey). As Frank said it's a long grueling flight to/from especially the return flight since it's an overnight flight. But I don't regret the purchase. I bought HGVC specifically for the Hilton Hawaiian Village. Our timeshares have allowed us to have many wonderful and memorable trips with extended family and friends.
> 
> Since flights are more expensive and we lose a day traveling coming & going, we try to stay longer instead of going to Hawaii every year. Our preference is to stay a minimum of two weeks whenever possible.  Both United and Hawaiian Airlines offer nonstop flights from the NY/NJ area. So we've been taking the 10 hour nonstop flight departing from NJ on Saturday and returning from Honolulu on Friday which gets us back in NJ early Saturday morning. This gives us Sunday to relax before heading back to work on Monday.
> 
> However as we get older, we're finding the jet lag recovery harder and harder. Last week my husband had a tough time adjusting to the time change. My husband will be 57 this year. So I'm going to break up the trip on the way back (flying from HI to CA during the day, staying overnight then flying from CA to NJ during the day) and perhaps plan for an extra work day off giving us a shorter work week. (returning to work on Tuesday instead of Monday).
> 
> The Marriott Ko Olina is definitely nicer and they don't charge a parking fee for timeshare stays. However traffic in Honolulu is horrendous during rush hour.
> Honolulu ranks in top 5 for traffic congestion (2015) - http://khon2.com/2015/03/31/honolul...-congestion-new-management-center-could-help/
> How Did Traffic in Honolulu Get So Bad? (2015) - http://www.honolulumagazine.com/Hon...-2015/How-Did-Traffic-in-Honolulu-Get-so-Bad/
> 
> For both Marriott and Hilton, you can exchange your resale week for a different sister location. Marriott weeks owners have a priority preference period in Interval International for exchanges into their sister resorts. Marriott also has timeshares on Maui, Kauai and now the Big Island. But I suggest that you don't buy anything until you try Ko Olina first and learn how the Marriott system works.
> 
> Some things to know:
> 
> An Atlantis resort is coming to Ko'Olina which might change the dynamics in that area - http://www.bizjournals.com/pacific/news/2016/12/15/details-revealed-for-atlantis-branded-resort.html
> Oahu is working on a lite rail system planned for 2024 - https://www.honolulutransit.org/
> Alaska Airlines credit card offers an annual companion ticket but the savings might mean a long layover at their Seattle hub - https://www.alaskaair.com/content/mileage-plan/how-to-earn-miles/financial-partners


 

You are an amazing resource! I always read your posts with interest. Actually, the whole forum is terrific. I will explore these links as time permits.


----------



## amy241

Tamaradarann said:


> We use our points to go to Honolulu every year.  While it is a long trip the direct flight that we get on Hawaiian Airlines from JFK makes it a reasonable at 10.5 hours.  We also make the return trip, which is only 9.5 hours. very palatable since we stay for numbers of weeks.  There is a technique that you could use to stay longer; if you own one week you can either bank and/or borrow another weeks worth of points to stay multiple.


 

Thank you for the suggestion. That's terrific that you are making the trip yearly from the east coast! My husband has family in NJ so for us we would probably make the trip on United with a layover in EWR so he can visit family.


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, I do love the flexibility of the HGVC program too such as banking/borrowing, check-in any day, any size unit, for any number of night (3 night minimum)).
> Marriott has both the legacy weeks program and a new DC points program. However I think from a resale perspective, Marriott's DC points program may be more expensive than HGVC but checkout the latest info on the Marriott Forum.
> 
> If you can travel anytime during the year, maybe you could use your Sanibel week to trade with Interval International and buy an additional small HGVC resale week for internal HGVC trading. Then you need to become a TUG member and checkout our TUG Sightings forum for exchange company sightings
> 
> When you get to the "planning your trip" stage, there are lots of old threads on the TUG Hawaii forum such as
> 
> Hawaii Car Rentals - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/hawaii-car-rentals.242067/
> What's One Thing You Wish You Had Known...[before you went to Hawaii] - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...u-had-known-before-you-went-to-hawaii.218338/
> I also find better airfare deals and more timeshare availability from late August thru mid December (excluding holidays). Generally there will be higher airfare whenever the kids are out of school (spring, summer and winter break and school holidays). May is also a good month for timeshare availability (after Spring Break and before the high demand summer months begin). I booked the Marriott Ko Olina for this May via Interval International.
> 
> Here's a link to Interval International's Travel Demand index for the Hawaiian Island. Expect less availability and more crowds during the higher demand times - https://www.intervalworld.com/iimedia/images/tdi/2017/TDI-13.jpg
> 
> For airfare deals, I use the following:
> http://beatofhawaii.com/category/all-deals/
> http://beatofhawaii.com/the-cheapest-time-to-fly-to-hawaii-is-coming-soon/




Oh, I am a TUG member but I guess I am never logged into the Forum when I post. I'm not sure why TUG requires 2 separate log ins. If I were logged in, at least it would spare me the ads.


----------



## alwysonvac

It's a single login but I see you figured it out. It now says "TUG Member" under your name instead of GUEST 

As a TUG Member, you have access to the TUG Sightings Forum where members post sighted availability at high demand/popular resorts and/or locations.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/sightings-distressed.3/

I'm not sure how familiar you are with timeshare exchanges but the TUG Sightings forum will give you an ideal on what is possible with the exchange companies. It's another area on TUG that I've posted a lot over the years.  If you can travel anytime during the year, there is some good availability. The key is flexibility. 

Here are some examples of what I've recently posted from Interval International.

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...ai-beach-club-sept-thru-nov-mini-bulk.256492/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...a-beach-club-sept-two-bdrms-mini-bulk.256491/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-marriotts-aruba-surf-club.256338/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-marriotts-aruba-ocean-club.256336/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-marriotts-kauai-beach-club-one-bdrms.256253/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-marriotts-oceana-palms-aug-sept.255990/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-marriotts-frenchmans-cove-aug-sept-two-bdrms.256172/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...residence-club-scottsdale-summer-bulk.254630/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-hyatt-hacienda-del-mar.256340/
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-hyatt-key-west-san-antonio-sedona-colorado.253263/

NOTE: Almost all of my TUG Sightings are via my trader.


----------



## WalnutBaron

Alwys, just wanted to give you a big thumbs up for all your sound advice and assistance to the rest of us in the TUG community. Thank you!


----------



## GregT

WalnutBaron said:


> Alwys, just wanted to give you a big thumbs up for all your sound advice and assistance to the rest of us in the TUG community. Thank you!


I totally agree - AlwysOnVac Rocks and has great information for the community.

Plus, she and her husband are really nice people and definitely worth meeting on a trip.  I was very lucky to meet them in Aruba in Oct 2012 -- I will hope we meet again soon!!

Best,

Greg


----------



## alwysonvac

Thanks everyone 

Over the years, I've learned so much from the TUG forums, Resort Rankings and Reviews Database and TUG Advice articles.  Just giving back to the community that helped me years ago when I first started out. We purchased a HGVC VIP package after attending a sales presentation for the HHV Lagoon Tower conversion/construction that was in progress during our vacation at the Hilton Hawaiian Village in 2000. A simple search on the internet before our next sales presentation help me find TUG and showed me how to gain access via resale. I made my first resale purchase in 2003 and I owe it all to TUG.


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> It's a single login but I see you figured it out. It now says "TUG Member" under your name instead of GUEST
> 
> As a TUG Member, you have access to the TUG Sightings Forum where members post sighted availability at high demand/popular resorts and/or locations.
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?forums/sightings-distressed.3/
> 
> I'm not sure how familiar you are with timeshare exchanges but the TUG Sightings forum will give you an ideal on what is possible with the exchange companies. It's another area on TUG that I've posted a lot over the years.  If you can travel anytime during the year, there is some good availability. The key is flexibility.
> 
> Here are some examples of what I've recently posted from Interval International.
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...ai-beach-club-sept-thru-nov-mini-bulk.256492/
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...a-beach-club-sept-two-bdrms-mini-bulk.256491/
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-marriotts-aruba-surf-club.256338/
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-marriotts-aruba-ocean-club.256336/
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-marriotts-kauai-beach-club-one-bdrms.256253/
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-marriotts-oceana-palms-aug-sept.255990/
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-marriotts-frenchmans-cove-aug-sept-two-bdrms.256172/
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...residence-club-scottsdale-summer-bulk.254630/
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-hyatt-hacienda-del-mar.256340/
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-hyatt-key-west-san-antonio-sedona-colorado.253263/
> 
> NOTE: Almost all of my TUG Sightings are via my trader.


 
No, I am actually clueless on exchanges. I read a post of yours on a different thread about using an AC to book a couple nights at Marriott Ko Olina. It look me 15 minutes to figure out what an AC is. I finally figured it out, and then checked to see if I had one too, and I do but it expires soon and we have no trip planned in the next 1-2 months. But I am slowly figuring it all out, very slowly. Lol. I'm trying to read a lot of the threads here to learn as I am just not that savvy on exchanges.

We are members of II.  II seems to want you to deposit your week first with no guarantee of anything you want in return. But since we are also within the HGVC system, as well as RCI by default, I feel like we can stay within HGVC for exchanges whenever possible. One idea I did want to learn more about is exchanging a Marriott if you are not a MVC destination points member. I read a list that alluded to a 'preference" or priority for Marriott trades within II. I guess I feel like if we bought at Ko Olina, and could not use it (I plan to test next year how well my husband can make the trip), I would need to exchange the week for something else. But the thought of 'deposit first" and hope for the best troubles me. You hate to give up something and get nothing in return.


----------



## alwysonvac

amy241 said:


> No, I am actually clueless on exchanges. I read a post of yours on a different thread about using an AC to book a couple nights at Marriott Ko Olina. It look me 15 minutes to figure out what an AC is. I finally figured it out, and then checked to see if I had one too, and I do but it expires soon and we have no trip planned in the next 1-2 months. But I am slowly figuring it all out, very slowly. Lol. I'm trying to read a lot of the threads here to learn as I am just not that savvy on exchanges.


That's very good that you were able to follow that thread. You're in the advance class 
The AC prices are great so don't rule out a possible stayvaction/long weekend getaway. 

Here's a link on what I learned about exchanges over the years via TUG. It's not specific to HGVC. It works the same way regardless of which timeshare I use for an exchange - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1702883&postcount=4



> We are members of II.  II seems to want you to deposit your week first with no guarantee of anything you want in return. But since we are also within the HGVC system, as well as RCI by default, I feel like we can stay within HGVC for exchanges whenever possible.


I believe all II members have the option of either request first or deposit first - https://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/info/benefits/exchange

I also suggest getting familiar on what II has to offer for your current week by searching online (not depositing or setting up an ongoing request). Just select Vacation exchange and put a bogus confirmation number if it requires one and to get familiar with online availability. And just see if you can view the same weeks posted on the Sightings forum. Just don't go pass the page where is it asks you for credit card information. Feel free to PM me if you have questions. 
NOTE: High demand weeks may be grabbed within minutes of a sighting.



> One idea I did want to learn more about is exchanging a Marriott if you are not a MVC destination points member. I read a list that alluded to a 'preference" or priority for Marriott trades within II. I guess I feel like if we bought at Ko Olina, and could not use it (I plan to test next year how well my husband can make the trip), I would need to exchange the week for something else. But the thought of 'deposit first" and hope for the best troubles me. You hate to give up something and get nothing in return.



Yes, Interval International has setup a priority booking period for sister resorts for some developers such as Marriott, Vistana (aka Starwood) & Four Seasons Residence Club. The gives these owners first access to weeks within their family of resorts before it becomes available to the general II public. As a result, high demand resorts and/or period travel periods are generally booked by these owners during their priority preference window leaving a mostly off season weeks for the general public except in over built timeshare areas such as Orlando and Vegas.

In the past, all Marriott members had to use II for internal Marriott trades. When Marriott launched their destination point system, they finally built a reservation system that supports internal trades. As a result, it's not clear how II exchange availability might be impacted in the future. It's discussed regularly on the Marriott forum

No problems getting good traditional exchanges (2017) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/no-problems-getting-good-traditional-exchanges.251302/
Has anyone been getting any Exchanges since Marriott went to points?? (2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...changes-since-marriott-went-to-points.220230/
Since Hawaii timeshares generally have much higher maintenance fees, most Tuggers will only buy if they intend to primarily using it for Home resort stays. Which resort to buy is another common topic of discussion. It really depends on where and when you want to go. Some locations are tough to exchange into than others especially when the kids are out of school (spring/summer/winter breaks and school holidays). Some owners prefer to rent their high demand week than exchange it. Some examples of tough internal II exchanges are Marriott's Hawaii, Newport, Hilton Head, and Myrtle Beach resorts in the summer months.

Trying to decide which Marriott is for me - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/trying-to-decide-which-marriott-is-for-me.244326/
3 bedroom Surfwatch medium or grande vista platinum - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/3-bedroom-surfwatch-medium-or-grande-vista-platinum.243385
Does it make sense to deposit a 3BR MGV? - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/does-it-make-sense-to-deposit-a-3br-mgv.245588/
Grande Vista Trading - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/grande-vista-trading.252680/
Want a Marriott Trader, Please Help!! - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/want-a-marriott-trader-please-help.236297/


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> That's very good that you were able to follow that thread. You're in the advance class
> The AC prices are great so don't rule out a possible stayvaction/long weekend getaway.
> 
> Here's a link on what I learned about exchanges over the years via TUG. It's not specific to HGVC. It works the same way regardless of which timeshare I use for an exchange - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1702883&postcount=4
> 
> 
> I believe all II members have the option of either request first or deposit first - https://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/info/benefits/exchange
> 
> I also suggest getting familiar on what II has to offer for your current week by searching online (not depositing or setting up an ongoing request). Just select Vacation exchange and put a bogus confirmation number if it requires one and to get familiar with online availability. And just see if you can view the same weeks posted on the Sightings forum. Just don't go pass the page where is it asks you for credit card information. Feel free to PM me if you have questions.
> NOTE: High demand weeks may be grabbed within minutes of a sighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Interval International has setup a priority booking period for sister resorts for some developers such as Marriott, Vistana (aka Starwood) & Four Seasons Residence Club. The gives these owners first access to weeks within their family of resorts before it becomes available to the general II public. As a result, high demand resorts and/or period travel periods are generally booked by these owners during their priority preference window leaving a mostly off season weeks for the general public except in over built timeshare areas such as Orlando and Vegas.
> 
> In the past, all Marriott members had to use II for internal Marriott trades. When Marriott launched their destination point system, they finally built a reservation system that supports internal trades. As a result, it's not clear how II exchange availability might be impacted in the future. It's discussed regularly on the Marriott forum
> 
> No problems getting good traditional exchanges (2017) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/no-problems-getting-good-traditional-exchanges.251302/
> Has anyone been getting any Exchanges since Marriott went to points?? (2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...changes-since-marriott-went-to-points.220230/
> Since Hawaii timeshares generally have much higher maintenance fees, most Tuggers will only buy if they intend to primarily using it for Home resort stays. Which resort to buy is another common topic of discussion. It really depends on where and when you want to go. Some locations are tough to exchange into than others especially when the kids are out of school (spring/summer/winter breaks and school holidays). Some owners prefer to rent their high demand week than exchange it. Some examples of tough internal II exchanges are Marriott's Hawaii, Newport, Hilton Head, and Myrtle Beach resorts in the summer months.
> 
> Trying to decide which Marriott is for me - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/trying-to-decide-which-marriott-is-for-me.244326/
> 3 bedroom Surfwatch medium or grande vista platinum - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/3-bedroom-surfwatch-medium-or-grande-vista-platinum.243385
> Does it make sense to deposit a 3BR MGV? - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/does-it-make-sense-to-deposit-a-3br-mgv.245588/
> Grande Vista Trading - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/grande-vista-trading.252680/
> Want a Marriott Trader, Please Help!! - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/want-a-marriott-trader-please-help.236297/




Thank you! I will explore all these links as I have time and my reading continues. . . I was happy to read about the light rail coming to HI as I feel like it opens up Kapolei and makes it easier to get into Waikiki to spend the day.


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> That's very good that you were able to follow that thread. You're in the advance class
> The AC prices are great so don't rule out a possible stayvaction/long weekend getaway.
> 
> Here's a link on what I learned about exchanges over the years via TUG. It's not specific to HGVC. It works the same way regardless of which timeshare I use for an exchange - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1702883&postcount=4
> 
> 
> I believe all II members have the option of either request first or deposit first - https://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/info/benefits/exchange
> 
> I also suggest getting familiar on what II has to offer for your current week by searching online (not depositing or setting up an ongoing request). Just select Vacation exchange and put a bogus confirmation number if it requires one and to get familiar with online availability. And just see if you can view the same weeks posted on the Sightings forum. Just don't go pass the page where is it asks you for credit card information. Feel free to PM me if you have questions.
> NOTE: High demand weeks may be grabbed within minutes of a sighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Interval International has setup a priority booking period for sister resorts for some developers such as Marriott, Vistana (aka Starwood) & Four Seasons Residence Club. The gives these owners first access to weeks within their family of resorts before it becomes available to the general II public. As a result, high demand resorts and/or period travel periods are generally booked by these owners during their priority preference window leaving a mostly off season weeks for the general public except in over built timeshare areas such as Orlando and Vegas.
> 
> In the past, all Marriott members had to use II for internal Marriott trades. When Marriott launched their destination point system, they finally built a reservation system that supports internal trades. As a result, it's not clear how II exchange availability might be impacted in the future. It's discussed regularly on the Marriott forum
> 
> No problems getting good traditional exchanges (2017) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/no-problems-getting-good-traditional-exchanges.251302/
> Has anyone been getting any Exchanges since Marriott went to points?? (2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...changes-since-marriott-went-to-points.220230/
> Since Hawaii timeshares generally have much higher maintenance fees, most Tuggers will only buy if they intend to primarily using it for Home resort stays. Which resort to buy is another common topic of discussion. It really depends on where and when you want to go. Some locations are tough to exchange into than others especially when the kids are out of school (spring/summer/winter breaks and school holidays). Some owners prefer to rent their high demand week than exchange it. Some examples of tough internal II exchanges are Marriott's Hawaii, Newport, Hilton Head, and Myrtle Beach resorts in the summer months.
> 
> Trying to decide which Marriott is for me - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/trying-to-decide-which-marriott-is-for-me.244326/
> 3 bedroom Surfwatch medium or grande vista platinum - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/3-bedroom-surfwatch-medium-or-grande-vista-platinum.243385
> Does it make sense to deposit a 3BR MGV? - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/does-it-make-sense-to-deposit-a-3br-mgv.245588/
> Grande Vista Trading - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/grande-vista-trading.252680/
> Want a Marriott Trader, Please Help!! - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/want-a-marriott-trader-please-help.236297/


Are the trades that Marriott owners reference in this thread "deposit first" trades through II due to the Marriott priority window or are they "request first?"

http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/no-problems-getting-good-traditional-exchanges.251302/


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

alwysonvac said:


> We checked our extended family members into their resort view room at the Grand Islander on Saturday. At checkin, I requested a room with two double beds in the 2nd bedroom since we preferred three separate beds. Luckily we were assigned a two bedroom on the 6th floor overlooking the pool area. I am truly grateful for the room assignment based on the other possible "resort view" locations at the Grand Islander Tower.
> 
> I'll post more photos when we get back home.
> 
> Here's the view from *room 603*. (Odd number rooms face diamond head).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The balconies from rooms x01 are directly across from the apartments (see photo below)



Are X01 rooms that are directly across from the apartments fewer points?  That looks like a really poor view...


----------



## frank808

amy241 said:


> Thank you! I will explore all these links as I have time and my reading continues. . . I was happy to read about the light rail coming to HI as I feel like it opens up Kapolei and makes it easier to get into Waikiki to spend the day.


Don't expect the rail to be running for at least another couple of years.  Right now there is not enough money to complete the rail.  The city is trying to find other means of paying for it.  When it was initially priced at under 4 billion has now blossomed to something around 9 billion plus.  Hawaii accounting at it's finest.  That is what happend when there is no accountability.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

frank808 said:


> Don't expect the rail to be running for at least another couple of years.  Right now there is not enough money to complete the rail.  The city is trying to find other means of paying for it.  When it was initially priced at under 4 billion has now blossomed to something around 9 billion plus.  Hawaii accounting at it's finest.  That is what happend when there is no accountability.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


 

I did read that somewhere and it is disappointing news. I read the project was very controversial. The project has been plagued by setbacks and delays.


----------



## alwysonvac

amy241 said:


> Are the trades that Marriott owners reference in this thread "deposit first" trades through II due to the Marriott priority window or are they "request first?"
> 
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/no-problems-getting-good-traditional-exchanges.251302/



Unless it's stated in the thread there is no way to tell. But I don't believe it makes a difference.

Here are some old threads I found using a google search (link)

Interval Question - What's better "deposit first" or "request first" (2011) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...better-deposit-first-or-request-first.152929/
How soon can I request a Marriott to Marriott trade? (2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...-request-a-marriott-to-marriott-trade.210617/
II Request First (2017) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/ii-request-first.237347/


----------



## alwysonvac

1Kflyerguy said:


> Are X01 rooms that are directly across from the apartments fewer points?  That looks like a really poor view...



Yes, they are really bad views.

Based on the Point Chart and Floor Plan GregT received back in 2014 (see link below), it looks like some of these rooms fall under either "Resort view" or "Partial Ocean view".
NOTE: Resort View is the lowest point room in this tower.
http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/gi_point_chart_and_floor_plans-pdf.1889/

The Grand Islander was crammed between the Tapa Tower Conference Center on the West side (Ala Moana side) and the Diamond Head Apartments & Diamond Head Tower on the East side (see map below). As a result some of the rooms on the lower level are right up against these structures (see photos below).






*Balconies blocked by the Diamond Head Apartments and Diamond Head Tower*





The Pool Deck is on the 3rd Floor. At the far end is the Diamond Head Tower and across from the last set of balconies is the Diamond Head Apartments





Looking at the xx01 balconies which are directly across from the Diamond Head Apartments from room 603








Looking up at the xx01 balconies from the street which are blocked by the Diamond Head Apartments





From Left to Right - Tapa Tower; Grand Islander Tower; Diamond Head Apartments (shorter building); Diamond Head Tower (directly facing)





Looking at the Ocean facing view of the Grand Islander tower which is partially blocked by the Diamond Head Tower​*Balconies near the Tapa Tower Conference Center*





Looking at the Tapa Tower and its extended conference center which comes right up to the Grand Islander Tower





Previous Tripadvisor photo that was posted earlier in this thread. The balcony is up against the Tapa Tower conference center. The building at the far end on the left side is the Ali'i Tower. Tapa Tower and Rainbow Tower are on the right side.​


----------



## 1Kflyerguy

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, they are really bad views.
> 
> Based on the Point Chart and Floor Plan GregT received back in 2014 (see link below), it looks like some of these rooms fall under either "Resort view" or "Partial Ocean view".
> NOTE: Resort View is the lowest point room in this tower.
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/gi_point_chart_and_floor_plans-pdf.1889/
> 
> The Grand Islander was cramped between the Tapa Tower Conference Center on the West side (Ala Moana side) and the Diamond Head Apartments & Diamond Head Tower on the East side (see map below). As a result some of the rooms on the lower level are right up against these structures (see photos below).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​



They were working on this tower last time we stayed at HHV, so i know right were this located.  The rooms look great on the inside, and the view from the top look nice as well.  Think you just need to be very carefully when booking to understand what your reserving.


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> That's very good that you were able to follow that thread. You're in the advance class
> The AC prices are great so don't rule out a possible stayvaction/long weekend getaway.
> 
> Here's a link on what I learned about exchanges over the years via TUG. It's not specific to HGVC. It works the same way regardless of which timeshare I use for an exchange - http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showpost.php?p=1702883&postcount=4
> 
> 
> I believe all II members have the option of either request first or deposit first - https://www.intervalworld.com/web/my/info/benefits/exchange
> 
> I also suggest getting familiar on what II has to offer for your current week by searching online (not depositing or setting up an ongoing request). Just select Vacation exchange and put a bogus confirmation number if it requires one and to get familiar with online availability. And just see if you can view the same weeks posted on the Sightings forum. Just don't go pass the page where is it asks you for credit card information. Feel free to PM me if you have questions.
> NOTE: High demand weeks may be grabbed within minutes of a sighting.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Interval International has setup a priority booking period for sister resorts for some developers such as Marriott, Vistana (aka Starwood) & Four Seasons Residence Club. The gives these owners first access to weeks within their family of resorts before it becomes available to the general II public. As a result, high demand resorts and/or period travel periods are generally booked by these owners during their priority preference window leaving a mostly off season weeks for the general public except in over built timeshare areas such as Orlando and Vegas.
> 
> In the past, all Marriott members had to use II for internal Marriott trades. When Marriott launched their destination point system, they finally built a reservation system that supports internal trades. As a result, it's not clear how II exchange availability might be impacted in the future. It's discussed regularly on the Marriott forum
> 
> No problems getting good traditional exchanges (2017) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/no-problems-getting-good-traditional-exchanges.251302/
> Has anyone been getting any Exchanges since Marriott went to points?? (2014) - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...changes-since-marriott-went-to-points.220230/
> Since Hawaii timeshares generally have much higher maintenance fees, most Tuggers will only buy if they intend to primarily using it for Home resort stays. Which resort to buy is another common topic of discussion. It really depends on where and when you want to go. Some locations are tough to exchange into than others especially when the kids are out of school (spring/summer/winter breaks and school holidays). Some owners prefer to rent their high demand week than exchange it. Some examples of tough internal II exchanges are Marriott's Hawaii, Newport, Hilton Head, and Myrtle Beach resorts in the summer months.
> 
> Trying to decide which Marriott is for me - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/trying-to-decide-which-marriott-is-for-me.244326/
> 3 bedroom Surfwatch medium or grande vista platinum - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/3-bedroom-surfwatch-medium-or-grande-vista-platinum.243385
> Does it make sense to deposit a 3BR MGV? - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/does-it-make-sense-to-deposit-a-3br-mgv.245588/
> Grande Vista Trading - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/grande-vista-trading.252680/
> Want a Marriott Trader, Please Help!! - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/want-a-marriott-trader-please-help.236297/


 
I took another look at my AC in II again to see the various destinations offered and travel periods available. I have a question about the use of the AC. If I find something we are interested in, there is an orange Exchange button I need to click on. By clicking on this button, does this mean I am agreeing to deposit my week or will be required to deposit my week to confirm the exchange. I guess I am wondering what happens after you click the orange button?


----------



## SmithOp

amy241 said:


> I took another look at my AC in II again to see the various destinations offered and travel periods available. I have a question about the use of the AC. If I find something we are interested in, there is an orange Exchange button I need to click on. By clicking on this button, does this mean I am agreeing to deposit my week or will be required to deposit my week to confirm the exchange. I guess I am wondering what happens after you click the orange button?



If you are searching with the AC it means you are exchanging the AC only.  It doesn't hurt to click through, you can go all the way to payment before backing out.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## amy241

SmithOp said:


> If you are searching with the AC it means you are exchanging the AC only.  It doesn't hurt to click through, you can go all the way to payment before backing out.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Thank you! Was worried I was committing to something by clicking the orange button.


----------



## alwysonvac

And remember that AC availability constantly changes throughout the day 
Here are examples - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/part-4-more-random-good-stuff-seen-with-ii-ac.248534/


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> And remember that AC availability constantly changes throughout the day
> Here are examples - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/part-4-more-random-good-stuff-seen-with-ii-ac.248534/




That is good to know. When I took a peek earlier today, there wasn't much listed for USA, just the Poconos, PA.


----------



## HatTrick

amy241 said:


> Yeah, no kidding, what a terrible room location. They are just squeezing buildings on this property wherever they can find space.


And with no expansion to the parking facility--unless they re-striped the spaces to make them even narrower. No end to the shortsightedness and greed...


----------



## frank808

Just completed a weeks stay in a 1br resort view here.  We were on the 9th floor in 904.  You did see the tapa tower rooms across and to the left.  But also there was a view of the ocean if you looked a little further to the left.  I will tell you guys that at marriott Ko'Olina this room would be an ocean view.  

Marriott plays pretty loose when it comes to view classification.  I have gotten ocean view rooms that cannot see any ocean overlook the loadind dock.  Marriott Ko'Olina only has island view and ocean view.  If your room is facing the ocean but you are on a low floor that is blocked by buildings or trees it is still considered ocean view.  Also rooms that look at another tower and you have to look far right to see the ocean are considered ocean view.

Now back to the grand islander.  Loved the size of the 1br.  Room felt a bit bigger than lagoon tower, Grand waikikian, kalia and hokulani rooms.  Could be because of the layout and open space of the kitchen and living room.  Bathroom was large and had a nice amount of space.  Loved that yoh have a washer and dryer in your room.  Air conditioning kept the room cool and the use of koa for the countertop peninsula was very nice.

Had no problems with the elevators and did not experience the wait that others on trip advisor said they had.  

Gi is also closer to the restraunts and night life on lewers street.  The restraunts are the main reason that we stay at hokulani, now it will be the grand islander.  Only downside is the amount of points needed if you book an ocean view room.

The only downside was the walk to and from the garage.  I will be paying for the parking across the street at the hale koa parking garage next time.  It is also closer walk than the hhv parking garage from the grand islander.  Liked gi so much that we will be going back next month.  Moved a stay from the hokulani to gi instead. 

If anyone has any questions about gi i will try to answer them.

Sent from my SM-T217S using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

frank808 said:


> Just completed a weeks stay in a 1br resort view here.  We were on the 9th floor in 903.  You did see the tapa tower rooms across and to the left.  But also there was a view of the ocean if you looked a little further to the left.  I will tell you guys that at marriott Ko'Olina this room would be an ocean view.


I'm confused. You saw the Tapa Tower from room 903?
I was in 603 last month and we faced the other way (diamond head side). I assumed all of the odd number rooms faced the same direction.



> Now back to the grand islander.  Loved the size of the 1br.  Room felt a bit bigger than lagoon tower, Grand waikikian, kalia and hokulani rooms.  Could be because of the layout and open space of the kitchen and living room.  Bathroom was large and had a nice amount of space.  Loved that yoh have a washer and dryer in your room.  Air conditioning kept the room cool and the use of koa for the countertop peninsula was very nice.



We had the Grand Islander two bedroom resort view room last month. The layout of the kitchen is better for families. The Grand Islander kitchen area and bathrooms are bigger than the other HHV towers. The Grand Islander living room didn't seem that much bigger than the Kalia Tower to me. The Lagoon Tower still has the largest living room/dining room space unless you get assigned Lagoon Tower room xx68 (link).

Grand Islander Tower







Lagoon Tower








For those who aren't familiar, here are photos from all of the HHV towers
2017 Grand Islander Tower two bedroom resort view  https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157682200075291
2017 Kalia Tower one bedroom plus  https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157684390036765
2013 Lagoon Tower one bedroom plus https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157632554235307
2013 Grand Waikikian Tower one bedroom plus https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157632607903247

Other HHV room photos
2014 Grand Waikikian Tower three bedroom oceanfront penthouse https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157650676101163
2010 Lagoon Tower Tower three bedroom oceanfront penthouse https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157623591192119
2009 Lagoon Tower two bedroom premier (penthouse) https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157620820305657
2009 Lagoon Tower two bedroom premier (oceanfront) https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/albums/72157620916829447


----------



## frank808

Sorry we were in 904.  Corrected that mistake.

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808

Forgot to add the 1br living room felt about the same size as a 2br living room at grand islander.  Got to see the 2br thanks to another tugger crf450x that was there at the same time in room 903 across the hallway from us.



Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## keen1988

A lot have been posted here, we were there at Grand Islander two weeks ago for 4 days as part of a VIP package stay, original assignment was a 2Br resort view room on 8th floor. The front desk lady was nice enough that she upgraded us to 1909 (a ocean view handicap room right next to elevator, though non of us are handicaped, LoL)
For us, it did feel a little bit smaller compare to Grand Waikikian 2BR, but that's OK as the room is definitely more morden and bright.

Oh, the evelvator is well doced, if the systme is so smart, why do I still need to input floor number? Also I want to added, in the evelvator there should be at least one bottom for Lobby, or even another for LL where the bus station is. During my stay, I watched an old lady rush into my elevator on the lobby floor, then got totally lost. I can't explain to her as she only speak japanese. I had to call a evalator for her to send her back to lobby...

The Ocean view is very similar to this one, just that its even farther from the ocean from our room, in my own book that's partial OV at best.


alwysonvac said:


> The various Grand Islander room views posted on TripAdvisor and Yelp



The equipments are nice, fancy fans, remotes for window shades(the living room's remote control setting was mess up, as some one in another room keep open our living room's shades, we just thought it's funny, but it maybe scare if someone is sleeping on the sofabed in the middle night), self open/class balcony door(is this handicap room only?), King sofa bed enough for 3 kids, washlet(only in master bath though), washer/dryer all-in-one. We just hope they also come up with better lighting contral, maybe a central contral panel or even a remoter, at least for a handicap room. Building qulity is so-so, we already see some sign of faults on the wood trims and countertop, crackers, noises....

Access to the shopping area and beach does require a good 3mins walk.

One more *tip* for anyone looking to stay at the complex, to reduce the parking cost, there is a parking area right between the lagoon and the ocean lagoon, where parking free for 3 or 6 hours(but do close in midnight, saying they'll tow you) and a near by parking lot charge reasonable $1/hour parking overnight. Just search *Ala Moana Bowls Parking Lot* on google map. To the lagoon tower it's even more close then on-site selfparking, for GI it going to be 10mins beach walk LoL. We did notice it when walking aroudn the lagoon.


----------



## keen1988

jestme said:


> It is a long, grueling flight. On the way there, at least you are looking forward to being there. We try to split the flight in half, changing planes in SFO or LAX. We no longer do two connections, even though they are cheaper. We change planes, get lunch, walk around, then do the last leg. We stay at the HHV, I don't want to drive after all that traveling. Typically, outbound, we stay at an airport hotel, get up around 4:30AM EST, and arrive somewhere around 5-6PM HNL time (10-11PM EST) depending on flights. It certainly is a long day. I always get milk as soon as I arrive at the resort, so I can have coffee when I wake up at 2 in the morning and can't get back to sleep because of the time change. The return flight is just as brutal, and they are almost all overnight. I can't sleep on planes, so it takes a few days when I get home to recover. But we do it every year for about 3 weeks, and my wife hates flying. Ativan has made it much more bearable for her. I've already book airfare for next year, (C$680 each return, about US$505). I don't find it that bad to fly, Florida is over C$500 return for us each anyhow.


Hmm, there are better options, airlines have started to flying full flat-bed first class from mainland to HI these days, I was on a UA Boeing 777-200 from SFO to HNL and that's so much better compare to 737s and 757s they and AA are still flying from LAX, only cost me $650 compare to $400 economic one-way. But they are charging the same amount for old 737 and 777s, so make sure you get flatbed before you book, they have special seat logo like a bed on seat map. For now I'm sure that Hawaiian and AA are flying these from JFK, and UA are flying from Boston and Denver.


----------



## alwysonvac

keen1988 said:


> Hmm, there are better options, airlines have started to flying full flat-bed first class from mainland to HI these days, I was on a UA Boeing 777-200 from SFO to HNL and that's so much better compare to 737s and 757s they and AA are still flying from LAX, *only cost me $650 compare to $400 economic one-way.* But they are charging the same amount for old 737 and 777s, so make sure you get flatbed before you book, they have special seat logo like a bed on seat map. *For now I'm sure that Hawaiian and AA are flying these from JFK, and UA are flying from Boston and Denver.*



Thanks for sharing. That is a good deal from the West Coast.

We did United's full flat bed first class last month between New Jersey and Honolulu (United Boeing 767-300). There is a big price difference coming from the East Coast and UA frequent flyer saver rate is rare for these seats. It's definitely a comfortable seat but we still didn't sleep well on the overnight flight. First class service was just ok. Food was better years ago. Now, it's treated like domestic first class.

https://thepointsguy.com/2016/08/comparing-premium-service-to-hawaii/


----------



## alwysonvac

Seagila said:


> I believe you need your key card and have to take the elevator to access the Grand Islander pool, similar to Hokulani.



oh, I forgot to mention... the Grand Islander doesn't require a key card. 
You just indicate your floor and it tells you the elevator assignment.


----------



## keen1988

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for sharing. That is a good deal from the West Coast.
> 
> We did United's full flat bed first class last month between New Jersey and Honolulu (United Boeing 767-300). There is a big price difference coming from the East Coast and UA frequent flyer saver rate is rare for these seats. It's definitely a comfortable seat but we still didn't sleep well on the overnight flight. First class service was just ok. Food was better years ago. Now, it's treated like domestic first class.
> 
> https://thepointsguy.com/2016/08/comparing-premium-service-to-hawaii/



Much more flat-beds starting 2017, hope it will drop the price a little bit for you. UA is always so-so even for international flight, but food is ok for me this time, both eggs and sausages on the way there and humbuger on the way back seems to be fresh cooked/hot, and taste better than fast-food chain(yes, that's my expectation level for UA)    
http://newsroom.united.com/2017-06-...-Hawaii-Increases-Service-to-40-Daily-Flights


----------



## Southdown13

Just finished a four night stay in a 1 br Premier ocean view unit using club points at the Grand Islander. We were assigned a room on the 26th floor. I called before our arrival to request a Diamond Head side unit, and the FD person told me that all ocean view 1 br units will be on the DH side.

No issues with the elevators and wait times were minimal. There was some traffic noise from Kalia Road nearby, but at night it seemed fairly quiet inside the unit with the sliding door closed. We enjoyed the balcony, although there is direct sun from sunrise to about 3 pm, so we mainly used it in the late afternoon. Overall a great stay, and it’s nice to have another good option for a unit at HHV.





Diamond Head is behind the center building (Trump International Hotel)




Pano view


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> Thanks for sharing. That is a good deal from the West Coast.
> 
> We did United's full flat bed first class last month between New Jersey and Honolulu (United Boeing 767-300). There is a big price difference coming from the East Coast and UA frequent flyer saver rate is rare for these seats. It's definitely a comfortable seat but we still didn't sleep well on the overnight flight. First class service was just ok. Food was better years ago. Now, it's treated like domestic first class.
> 
> https://thepointsguy.com/2016/08/comparing-premium-service-to-hawaii/




We are flying first class on United metal from EWR to HNL in April. The tickets cost a king’s ransom at $4000 for my husband and myself. But in my 50s, I don’t think I can take a cramped coach class anymore. I flew coach years back to HNL (think TWA) and did ok but seats were roomier and I was smaller in my 20s. Last trip to HI was 1994 so I am getting very excited!


----------



## alwysonvac

amy241 said:


> We are flying first class on United metal from EWR to HNL in April. The tickets cost a king’s ransom at $4000 for my husband and myself. But in my 50s, I don’t think I can take a cramped coach class anymore. I flew coach years back to HNL (think TWA) and did ok but seats were roomier and I was smaller in my 20s. Last trip to HI was 1994 so I am getting very excited!



I hope you have a wonderful trip.

Where did you decide to stay? HHV, Hokulani and/or KoOlina?


----------



## alwysonvac

TUGBrian said:


> *if anyone has visited and wants to upload some photos and write a review on TUG:*
> 
> https://tug2.com/ResortOverview.aspx?Hilton Grand Vacations Club Grand Islander&ID=15177



Bumping TUGBrian’s request as a friendly reminder to everyone  
My Grand Islander review is the only one posted so far.


----------



## amy241

alwysonvac said:


> I hope you have a wonderful trip.
> 
> Where did you decide to stay? HHV, Hokulani and/or KoOlina?



We are staying in a HHV Kalia Suites 1 bedroom Oceanview. I feel like the elevators will be better for my husband on a mobility scooter. I also like the fact that the lobby seems to have a hotel-like atmosphere. We will be in Waikiki there for 8 days then over to Kings’ Land on the Big Island for 7 nights. Can’t wait! We are watching all the episodes of Hawaii Five-O. Lol.


----------



## csodjd

I toured the Grand Islander when staying at the Lagoon Tower last year. It was very nice, to be sure. Of course, everything is brand new, so the new sparkle is nice. We looked at the upper floor two and three bedroom units, and the penthouse units. Those go for as much as $150k, fixed week, and were largely sold out! But the more "basic" ocean view 2-bedroom rooms were nicer than the comparable 8400 pt Lagoon Tower rooms. Nicer view and brand new. That said, there's no secondary market yet and the developer prices were silly. Don't recall exactly, but somewhere in the area of $40,000-50,000 more than we paid for an ocean view 2 bedroom in the Lagoon tower.


----------



## Justin Lalonde

amy241 said:


> Wow, it sounds like that is a building we would avoid due to the type of elevator call system it uses.  I think Hokulani is like that as well from what I have read.  I think our best choices are going to be Kalia Tower or Grand Waikikian.  I've pretty much decided that these will be our choices moving forward.  That's disappointing news about Grand Islander since it is brand new.


Wouldn’t avoid the building simply because the elevator situation.  This is a superior building in the Hawaiian village, rooms are spacious well appointed and modern.


----------



## Sandy VDH

I know this is a older posting, but I am trying to gather some info on the unit types at GI. 

Premier Luxury - Ocean View - 2LX vs Premier - Ocean View 2BX is this nothing other than differences in floor with Luxury getting the higher floors and better views?


----------



## alwysonvac

Sandy VDH said:


> I know this is a older posting, but I am trying to gather some info on the unit types at GI.
> 
> Premier Luxury - Ocean View - 2LX vs Premier - Ocean View 2BX is this nothing other than differences in floor with Luxury getting the higher floors and better views?



As far as I know it’s floor and view (see pdf link in POST #2). 

Sometimes the room descriptions on the HGVC member website and Hilton.com will indicate any additional differences. Please report back if you find something.


----------



## frank808

I have noticed the top 6 floors have floor to ceiling windows facing the ocean from the bedroom.  I think these are the penthouse units.  If that is the case, like others have said the only difference would be higher floor placement for premiere luxury vs premiere.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Sandy VDH

frank808 said:


> I have noticed the top 6 floors have floor to ceiling windows facing the ocean from the bedroom.  I think these are the penthouse units.  If that is the case, like others have said the only difference would be higher floor placement for premiere luxury vs premiere.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk



34th to 38th are listed as Penthouse floors
27th to 33rd are listed as Luxury Premium
19th to 26th are listed as Premium. 

So Floor to Ceiling PH units would align with your observation.


----------



## lordstan

We just came back from a 10d stay in a 1 bedroom at the Grand Islander. 
Personally, i will not stay there again. The staff is awesome and the buildings is clean, but the rooms are smaller than the same rooms at the Grand Waikikian. 
A one Br at the GW has a dining area and a full soaking tub, olus a separate shower. The GI has a combo shower/tub with a half glass wall with a much smaller living room. I heard the 1br were approx 100sq ft smaller than the GW so they could get one extra unit per floor. The 2br i heard are the same size as the GW. 
It was very clean and modern. I prefer the extra space and the modern design does nothing for me. Also the GI is further away from everything than the GW.
Just my 2c. 


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## holdaer

Lordstan,
Interesting (not in a good way) that the 1BR at GI has a combo shower/tub.  

The description on HGVC website for the 1BR is very deceiving, if it's really a combo.  I guess a key word is missing from the description; 'separate'.

*1 Bedroom - Mountain View (1BR) Size: 630 sqft Accommodates: 4*

This one-bedroom, one-bathroom mountain view suite with balcony features a master bedroom with king-size bed, 50-inch flat-panel HD TV and _*spa-like bathroom with a sleek shower, a deep soaking bathtub, *_private water closet with bidet seat and elegant vanity area. The suite includes a generous living room with dining area, 55-inch flat-panel HD TV, DVD player, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a fully equipped kitchen with stove, oven, refrigerator, dishwasher, and microwave and washer/dryer.


----------



## lordstan

holdaer said:


> Lordstan,
> Interesting (not in a good way) that the 1BR at GI has a combo shower/tub.
> 
> The description on HGVC website for the 1BR is very deceiving, if it's really a combo.  I guess a key word is missing from the description; 'separate'.
> 
> *1 Bedroom - Mountain View (1BR) Size: 630 sqft Accommodates: 4*
> 
> This one-bedroom, one-bathroom mountain view suite with balcony features a master bedroom with king-size bed, 50-inch flat-panel HD TV and _*spa-like bathroom with a sleek shower, a deep soaking bathtub, *_private water closet with bidet seat and elegant vanity area. The suite includes a generous living room with dining area, 55-inch flat-panel HD TV, DVD player, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a fully equipped kitchen with stove, oven, refrigerator, dishwasher, and microwave and washer/dryer.



Yep. It is misleading.  We had same room, but ocean view.  0The tub is deep but not a jacuzzi and the shower door is only half the length of the shower. To me it made taking a shower much colder. Whichever side that is not getting the water spray is cold. That plus the water goes all over making for a slippery floor.  

Rereading that, i am not sure what they call a dining area. In the GW there is a separate table area along with a countertop island. In the GI, there is only the countertop island.
The sleeper sofa mattress was very uncomfortable. My daughter slept on the sofa closed instead and said it was much more comfortable.

Imo, the size and decor seem to not be made for the "larger size", generally speaking, American population. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

lordstan said:


> Yep. It is misleading.  We had same room, but ocean view.  0The tub is deep but not a jacuzzi and the shower door is only half the length of the shower. To me it made taking a shower much colder. Whichever side that is not getting the water spray is cold. That plus the water goes all over making for a slippery floor.
> 
> Rereading that, i am not sure what they call a dining area. In the GW there is a separate table area along with a countertop island. In the GI, there is only the countertop island.
> The sleeper sofa mattress was very uncomfortable. My daughter slept on the sofa closed instead and said it was much more comfortable.
> 
> Imo, the size and decor seem to not be made for the "larger size", generally speaking, American population.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk



Interesting... Thanks for sharing 

Found a picture of the combo tub on Tripadvisor (link)


----------



## holdaer

No wonder you had to hunt and find a photo on trip adviser, because HGVC won't show this in any photo that I can tell.  Another example of why I like to go to Trip Advisor for more information.


----------



## lordstan

Yep. that's the one.  The unit we had had the toilet with a door right next to the shower.
I will say, the bidet was very nice.


----------



## alwysonvac

Another picture of the combo tub from TripAdvisor (link)


----------



## lordstan

That is exactly what my room looked like. You can see the frosted glass of the wall/door surrounding the toilet in the mirror.  There are 2 pocket sliding doors. one, that you can see in the mirror, goes into the bedroom and the other is 90 deg to the right and goes into the common area.


----------



## junk

lordstan said:


> That is exactly what my room looked like. You can see the frosted glass of the wall/door surrounding the toilet in the mirror.  There are 2 pocket sliding doors. one, that you can see in the mirror, goes into the bedroom and the other is 90 deg to the right and goes into the common area.


I believe you guys have stayed the room with two full beds but the room with one king has separate bath tub and shower booth. Just FYI


----------



## junk

Here we go


----------



## Sandy VDH

I already noticed the room size difference between GI and GW.  

I am still holding out that I might get lucky and grab a cancellation just around the 35 to 31 day mark for the LT.  I can wish or hope.


----------



## lordstan

junk said:


> I believe you guys have stayed the room with two full beds but the room with one king has separate bath tub and shower booth. Just FYI


You are correct. I misspoke before. We had the 1 br with the 2 full beds.


Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## alwysonvac

junk said:


> View attachment 10049
> Here we go



I went back to my 2017 pictures. 
We had a two bedroom resort view with 2 beds in the 2nd bedroom.

HGVC Description
*2 Bedroom - Resort View (2BD)*
_Size 912-1039 sqft Accommodates 6 guests_
_This two-bedroom, two-bathroom resort view suite with balcony features a master bedroom with king-size bed, 50-inch flat-panel HD TV and spa-like bathroom with a sleek shower, a deep soaking bathtub, private water closet with bidet seat and elegant vanity area. The second bedroom is furnished with a king-size bed or two double beds, 50-inch flat-panel HD TV and bathroom. The suite includes a generous living room with dining area, 55-inch flat-panel HD TV, DVD player, and queen-size sleeper sofa, as well as a fully equipped kitchen with stove, oven, refrigerator, dishwasher, and microwave and washer/dryer._

​The master bathroom had the separate tub and shower as shown in Junk’s picture but the other bathroom had a shower only (no tub). It was ok for us but it doesn’t mention this in the HGVC description.




​


----------



## jestme

We were there last week. 1 BR, resort view. The balcony (lanai) overlooked the roof of the Tapa conference rooms, with 3 pipes spewing out steam or something right next to the lanai. Not a pleasant nor desired view or location. The combo bath / shower isn't that warm taking a shower either as the back half of it is open to the bathroom. I prefer the GI to the GW, only because it feels closer to the village. The long hallway at the GW makes that building feel like you aren't a part of the village at all. Now if Hilton would get rid of the very annoying cosmetic "hallway chasers" near that ABC store there, it would be even more appealing.


----------



## Hsahota1

Some pics of a 1 bedroom mountain view room.


----------



## marietazsf69

alwysonvac said:


> We also have a two bedroom resort view reserved in May (5/13 check-in). We're hoping to get a high floor.


Do you have any pics that shows what the resort view looks like?


----------



## pedro47

marietazsf69 said:


> Do you have any pics that shows what the resort view looks like?


Please check YouTube or Facebook for some current photos of the resort.
Good luck on your search for current,photos.


----------



## alwysonvac

marietazsf69 said:


> Do you have any pics that shows what the resort view looks like?


Hi @marietazsf69 and Welcome to TUG   

The information you’re looking for is in this thread. 

*Post #2  (see 1st quote below) *includes a pdf attachment that shows the resort view room locations on each side of the Grand Islander.
*Post #24 (see 2nd quote below)* includes various room views posted on TripAdvisor. As shown in the pdf attachment, the bottom level floors on all four sides of the building are included under the resort view room category.
*Post #42 (see 3rd quote below) *includes my resort view from room 603 which was on the lower floor on the Diamond Head side.



alwysonvac said:


> Grand Islander just opened this month.
> 
> There is one review on TripAdvisor - https://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_R...ton_Grand_Vacations-Honolulu_Oahu_Hawaii.html
> 
> GregT posted an attachment with the location of room types
> http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?attachments/gi_point_chart_and_floor_plans-pdf.1889/
> 
> It was in this thread - http://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?...lander-by-hilton-grand-vacations-club.220477/
> 
> Grand Islander first guests - posted six days ago





alwysonvac said:


> The various Grand Islander room views posted on TripAdvisor and Yelp





alwysonvac said:


> We checked our extended family members into their resort view room at the Grand Islander on Saturday. At checkin, I requested a room with two double beds in the 2nd bedroom since we preferred three separate beds. Luckily we were assigned a two bedroom on the 6th floor overlooking the pool area. I am truly grateful for the room assignment based on the other possible "resort view" locations at the Grand Islander Tower.
> 
> I'll post more photos when we get back home.
> 
> Here's the view from *room 603*. (Odd number rooms face diamond head).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The balconies from rooms x01 are directly across from the apartments (see photo below)


----------



## marietazsf69

alwysonvac said:


> Hi @marietazsf69 and Welcome to TUG
> 
> The information you’re looking for is in this thread.
> 
> *Post #2  (see 1st quote below) *includes a pdf attachment that shows the resort view room locations on each side of the Grand Islander.
> *Post #24 (see 2nd quote below)* includes various room views posted on TripAdvisor. As shown in the pdf attachment, the bottom level floors on all four sides of the building are included under the resort view room category.
> *Post #42 (see 3rd quote below) *includes my resort view from room 603 which was on the lower floor on the Diamond Head side.


Thank you so much!  I have stayed at the Grand Islander before in a 2-bedroom ocean view unit on the 30th floor and I loved it that was in March 2021.  Then in October 2021, I went back to the village and stayed at the Lagoon Tower 1-bedroom ocean view and I think that was perhaps a better view because you can see the lagoon and ocean and also the great lawn.  Then I came back to the village in February 2022 and stayed at the Kalia Tower in a 1-bedroom ocean view, the view as good but not the best and the tower was further back.  We are going back to the village this coming September and got a 1-bedroom resort view at the Grand Islander but, I was able to exchange it for a 1-bedroom ocean view room at the Lagoon Tower.  Personally think the Lagoon Tower is better located and better view.  I am looking forward to going back to Hilton Hawaiian Village for the 4th time in 1 1/2 years LOL!


----------



## alwysonvac

Yes, each tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village has their Pros and Cons.

I agree the Lagoon Tower has a better location and the rooms facing the rainbow tower offers a nice view of lagoon and ocean and great lawn. But the Lagoon Tower also has the worst elevators and the worst soundproofing. In late evening, unreasonably loud music blasts through the unit from the Tapa Bar as if the windows and walls didn’t exist. With the time zone difference it just makes for an awful sleeping experience.


----------



## csodjd

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, each tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village has their Pros and Cons.
> 
> I agree the Lagoon Tower has a better location and the rooms facing the rainbow tower offers a nice view of lagoon and ocean and great lawn. But the Lagoon Tower also has the worst elevators and the worst soundproofing. In late evening, unreasonably loud music blasts through the unit from the Tapa Bar as if the windows and walls didn’t exist. With the time zone difference it just makes for an awful sleeping experience.


GI’s elevators beat Lagoon Tower by a mile. But I prefer Lagoon Tower in all other respects. Location, views, room size, price/value. 

We have both 2-BR ocean view and ocean front rooms in Lagoon Tower. Over the years we’ve learned how to manage the elevators. Check-out morning on Saturday is generally the toughest time. Two techniques are helpful. One is to take baggage down early, before 7:00am, and leave it with the concierge. The other is to go UP to get down. If you’re on a floor below 20 or so it’s going to be hard to get an elevator down that’s not full. So go up to the top, then ride down.


----------



## alwysonvac

csodjd said:


> GI’s elevators beat Lagoon Tower by a mile. But I prefer Lagoon Tower in all other respects. Location, views, room size, price/value.
> 
> We have both 2-BR ocean view and ocean front rooms in Lagoon Tower. Over the years we’ve learned how to manage the elevators. Check-out morning on Saturday is generally the toughest time. Two techniques are helpful. One is to take baggage down early, before 7:00am, and leave it with the concierge. The other is to go UP to get down. If you’re on a floor below 20 or so it’s going to be hard to get an elevator down that’s not full. So go up to the top, then ride down.


We are multi-week owners at the Lagoon Tower as well and have been staying at the Hilton Hawaiian Village since 2003. We both love the view and the large balconies in the Lagoon Tower but the Lagoon Tower also has its problems. 

You made me think of another Lagoon Tower issue. I’ll start a separate thread.


----------



## letsgobobby

alwysonvac said:


> Yes, each tower at the Hilton Hawaiian Village has their Pros and Cons.
> 
> I agree the Lagoon Tower has a better location and the rooms facing the rainbow tower offers a nice view of lagoon and ocean and great lawn. But the Lagoon Tower also has the worst elevators and the worst soundproofing. In late evening, unreasonably loud music blasts through the unit from the Tapa Bar as if the windows and walls didn’t exist. With the time zone difference it just makes for an awful sleeping experience.


This is good to know as some will be more sensitive to music from Tapas, others (like me) more sensitive to road noise from the rooms facing Ala Moana. I enjoy the music from Tapas and the luau, and general hubbub of the Lagoon, but it probably helps we are on West Coast time and not ready for bed till 10 pm local time.


----------



## alwysonvac

letsgobobby said:


> This is good to know as some will be more sensitive to music from Tapas, others (like me) more sensitive to road noise from the rooms facing Ala Moana. I enjoy the music from Tapas and the luau, and general hubbub of the Lagoon, but it probably helps we are on West Coast time and not ready for bed till 10 pm local time.



Over the years, I’ve come to expect noise until the late evening hours during our Lagoon Tower stays. We’ve been staying in the Lagoon Tower since 2003. Usually in the evenings, we could tell that some sort of music was playing within the HHV but not loud enough for us to exactly determine which song was actually playing. It’s always been annoying but I would eventually fall asleep.

It’s been close to 8 years since our last stay. We took a break from the Lagoon Tower after my Sept 2014 incident. During our April 2022 stay, the evening music got to an unbelievable level that we’ve never experienced before. I actually couldn’t believe how loud it was. We could clearly hear each of the hits song from the 80s and 90s that was loudly played as if we were attending a concert. It was awful. It seriously felt as if we had no walls or windows. 

Live Music from the Tapa Bar is currently scheduled for:
Sunday-Thursday: 7-10 pm
Friday: 8-11 pm
Saturday: 1-11 pm


----------



## letsgobobby

alwysonvac said:


> Over the years, I’ve come to expect noise until the late evening hours during our Lagoon Tower stays. We’ve been staying in the Lagoon Tower since 2003. Usually in the evenings, we could tell that some sort of music was playing within the HHV but not loud enough for us to exactly determine which song was actually playing. It’s always been annoying but I would eventually fall asleep.
> 
> It’s been close to 8 years since our last stay. We took a break from the Lagoon Tower after my Sept 2014 incident. During our April 2022 stay, the evening music got to an unbelievable level that we’ve never experienced before. I actually couldn’t believe how loud it was. We could clearly hear each of the hits song from the 80s and 90s that was loudly played as if we were attending a concert. It was awful. It seriously felt as if we had no walls or windows.
> 
> Live Music from the Tapa Bar is currently scheduled for:
> Sunday-Thursday: 7-10 pm
> Friday: 8-11 pm
> Saturday: 1-11 pm


What floor were you on? We have lately been on high floors 20+ and this has not been a problem. But last time we were on 8 Great Lawn side, several years prepandemic so of course Tapas was open, and it didn't bother us then, either.

We were so glad to see Tapas back open this spring. Doesn't feel like HHV without it.


----------



## alwysonvac

letsgobobby said:


> What floor were you on? We have lately been on high floors 20+ and this has not been a problem. But last time we were on 8 Great Lawn side, sever years prepandemic so of course Tapas was open, and it didn't bother us then, either.
> 
> We were so glad to see Tapas back open this spring. Doesn't feel like HHV without it.


We were on the 15th floor in April oceanfront. I’m requesting a higher floor for our trip next month.


----------



## CalGalTraveler

I prefer marina side. Less music but some city traffic noise. Feels quieter.


----------



## alwysonvac

I’ll see how it goes with my upcoming stay.

HGVC Resort managers can any apologize for the inconvenience. They don’t have any control over what Park Hotels & Resorts allows on their property. However a website called A Quieter Oahu has given me an idea if the noise pollution continues.



			This area is password protected [401]


----------



## csodjd

alwysonvac said:


> I’ll see how it goes with my upcoming stay.
> 
> HGVC Resort managers can any apologize for the inconvenience. They don’t have any control over what Park Hotels & Resorts allows on their property. However a website called A Quieter Oahu has given me an idea if the noise pollution continues.
> 
> 
> 
> This area is password protected [401]


We now own on Ala Moana across the entrance to HHV. 35th floor. I’ve never lived in NYC, but I imagine the evenings at our condo are very much like living in the center of Manhattan. Noisy motorcycles. LOTS of sirens (you’d think there was a big hospital nearby at times). Some blasting music in cars. The occasional honk. The motorcycles I think are the worst — we literally cannot hear the TV if our windows are open when they go by. I would strongly support a Waikiki noise ordinance barring vehicles making or putting out more than X decibels of noise after 7:00pm.


----------

